# Donald J Trump Enemy of the People



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2019)

The demagogue in chief is a direct threat to America and its people. Putin and our adversaries couldn't have dreamed up someone who is so willing to destroy America.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Many of the Left’s recent policy proposals are not only quite radical, but scientifically, economically, and numerically illiterate. They are crowding out discussion of serious proposals to deal with the legitimate issues raised. A closer look reveals, for example, that Medicare for All and the Green New Deal wildly violate the laws of supply and demand, physics, and arithmetic. The many tens of trillions of dollars of new spending would explode the already record-high post-World War II national debt, even after an array of new and higher taxes that would undermine incentives to work, save, invest and enhance skills, along with American firms’ global competitiveness. Factual—not the left’s fantasized—comparisons to European nationalized health systems, social welfare states, and taxes, and to energy and environmental realities, suggest these proposals could well result in an economic, health care, and energy disaster trifecta with dangerous unintended consequences (for example, to the food supply). Better, affordable solutions without the risk of serial disaster are available.
https://www.hoover.org/sites/default/files/research/docs/a-closer-look-at-the-lefts-agenda-scientific-economic-and-numerical-illiteracy-on-the-campaign-trail.pdf


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The demagogue in chief is a direct threat to America and its people. Putin and our adversaries couldn't have dreamed up someone who is so willing to destroy America.


Why do you hate America?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2019)

The Green New Deal

The Green New Deal, mocked for some of its more absurd initial suggestions, such as abolishing airplanes and cows, is a top-down government-planning industrial-policy nightmare. It proposes over twelve years to:

(1) Require that 100 percent of power be provided by renewables. Impossible. Wind and solar now account for just 8 percent and, despite all the subsidies and mandates, are not projected to reach even 30 percent for several decades. Intermittent wind and solar require backup if electricity is to be reliably provided, and that will come from fossil fuels. The only renewable alternatives are hydroelectric power and nuclear power. Together they account for more than three times the power from wind and solar, of which nuclear accounts for two-thirds but will decline with impending plant retirements. We should be using more, not less, nuclear power, but it cannot be expanded quickly for a host of reasons, from a dearth of young nuclear engineers in the pipeline to permitting red tape. In any event, it
is strongly opposed by most environmentalists, as are more dams. California’s legislature and regulators are so captured by the solar and wind lobbies that hydro is excluded from meeting renewables standards, and of the state’s two nuclear power plants, one is shuttered and the other likely soon will be.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2019)

The meltdown is approaching its critical final phase.
Complete huspola fusion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The demagogue in chief is a direct threat to America and its people. Putin and our adversaries couldn't have dreamed up someone who is so willing to destroy America.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The demagogue in chief is a direct threat to America and its people. Putin and our adversaries couldn't have dreamed up someone who is so willing to destroy America.


*Donald J Trump Enemy of the Enemies of the American People*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2019)

*Many of the Left’s recent policy proposals are not only quite radical, but scientifically, economically, and numerically illiterate.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2019)

From the book American Carnage:  Trump laughing because he fooled them into giving him total support, "fucking evangelicals!".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From the book American Carnage:  Trump laughing because he fooled them into giving him total support, "fucking evangelicals!".


The Russian evangelicals you mean.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2019)

New trial of t transition team member started today.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2019)

Why is t claiming there are mass arrests of undocumented immigrants when there are not?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2019)

Why is t and those around him/support him so openly anti- semetic yet claim to support Israel? Is it so they have a place they can send them, "back to"?


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is t claiming there are mass arrests of undocumented immigrants when there are not?


Somebody told him that to keep him quiet.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2019)

Probably likes jerkin’ your chains.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> New trial of t transition team member started today.


The Dragging of the net continues.  Great format for 2020.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

President Donald Trump and his aides this past week celebrated an environmental legacy that is not theirs to claim.

In large measure, the progress they cited pre-dates Trump's presidency. And in some of the particulars, they were wrong. For example, the air is not cleaner under Trump.

The tendency to seek credit for things achieved by others or not achieved at all spread to other areas of federal policy. Trump's veterans affairs chief cited improvements in waiting times and quality of care at VA health centers as examples of the good job he's doing leading the department, despite the fact that the progress came before he took the position. The president repeated his familiar boast that more people than ever before are working, ignoring the main reason for that — there are more people than ever before.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/ap-fact-check-trump-eco-115951030.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

https://www.salon.com/2019/03/15/does-anyone-doubt-that-donald-trump-inspired-the-new-zealand-massacre/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2019)

Coocoo


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

So now the BLM is being moved out of DC? Another demolition of a vital US institution, all for the good of what? t and co. of course, certainly not America or Americans. We are being fleeced people and sold down the river.


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.salon.com/2019/03/15/does-anyone-doubt-that-donald-trump-inspired-the-new-zealand-massacre/



*You've lost it....TDS has set in deep.*

*This is about your " Level " perception from now on....*

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

t is conditioning his base to disregard human suffering, dehumanize 'others', hate those who question his authority and promote blind alligence through mindless nationalism . . . sounds familiar.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is conditioning his base to disregard human suffering, dehumanize 'others', hate those who question his authority and promote blind alligence through mindless nationalism . . . sounds familiar.


Who told you that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who told you that?


We all see the world through the prism of our own personal experience.


----------



## nononono (Jul 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is conditioning his base to disregard human
> suffering, dehumanize 'others', hate those who
> question his authority and promote blind alligence
> through mindless nationalism . . . sounds familiar.



*Obama was conditioning his base to disregard human 
suffering, dehumanize 'others', hate those who 
question his authority and promote blind allegiance 
through mindless nationalism . . . 

sounds familiar.*


----------



## Booter (Jul 19, 2019)

Trump, unfortunately, has kept two of his worst campaign promises. He promised that the federal government would ignore the responsibility to live within its means, and fulfilled that promise by drastically increasing military spending and maintaining entitlement spending while he cut taxes. The United States is now on track to run trillion-dollar deficits — $3,070 for every man, woman, and child — every year into the foreseeable future.

Trump also promised us a trade war, and has lived up to that pledge by hiking tariffs that will impoverish the American people by raising prices, destroying our export markets, and spurring foreign retaliation.

“Unfortunately, trade wars lead to hot wars,” Benedict said. “The tariffs and boycotts between World War I and World War II demonstrate that beyond a doubt. We also should have expected that Trump would easily be capable of running trillion-dollar deficits. After all, he does have vast personal experience with bankruptcy.”

https://www.lp.org/trump-opposite-libertarian/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

Remember the M.S. St Louis.


----------



## nononono (Jul 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Remember the M.S. St Louis.




*Remember Flight MH - 370 ....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 19, 2019)

Remember the Edmund Fitzgerald.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2019)

Booter said:


> Trump, unfortunately, has kept two of his worst campaign promises. He promised that the federal government would ignore the responsibility to live within its means, and fulfilled that promise by drastically increasing military spending and maintaining entitlement spending while he cut taxes. The United States is now on track to run trillion-dollar deficits — $3,070 for every man, woman, and child — every year into the foreseeable future.
> 
> Trump also promised us a trade war, and has lived up to that pledge by hiking tariffs that will impoverish the American people by raising prices, destroying our export markets, and spurring foreign retaliation.
> 
> ...


https://www.usdebtclock.org/current-rates.html


Wait for it.....6 straight years of QE is where all your increased cost are coming from.  You people are supposed to be history buffs.


----------



## nononono (Jul 19, 2019)

*Remember " Tony Clifton ".......?







........................................................Bob.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2019)

nononono said:


>


Remember when I used that shtick?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2019)

The Kochs and Soros unite.
https://t.co/dyQqEYSuxU


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Kochs and Soros unite.
> https://t.co/dyQqEYSuxU


Pinko think tank.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Booter said:


> Trump, unfortunately, has kept two of his worst campaign promises. He promised that the federal government would ignore the responsibility to live within its means, and fulfilled that promise by drastically increasing military spending and maintaining entitlement spending while he cut taxes. The United States is now on track to run trillion-dollar deficits — $3,070 for every man, woman, and child — every year into the foreseeable future.
> 
> Trump also promised us a trade war, and has lived up to that pledge by hiking tariffs that will impoverish the American people by raising prices, destroying our export markets, and spurring foreign retaliation.
> 
> ...


What did the Kenyan promise?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> https://www.usdebtclock.org/current-rates.html
> 
> 
> Wait for it.....6 straight years of QE is where all your increased cost are coming from.  You people are supposed to be history buffs.


Short term.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2019)

The same weekend President Donald Trump demanded that the “squad” of progressive congresswomen apologize to Israel, he decided to retweet a notorious far-right British commentator who blamed Jewish leadership for a lethal attack on a U.S. synagogue.

One-time journalist and former U.K. “The Apprentice” contestant Katie Hopkins also touted a “final solution” for Muslims following a terror attack — using the same phrase Adolf Hitler’s Nazis employed to refer to the annihilation of Jews in Europe. The one-time Daily Mail columnist was fired from her job at a British radio station in 2017 after that comment, The Guardian reported. She has also tweeted that “Islam disgusts me” and has compared migrants to “cockroaches.”

https://www.yahoo.com/news/katie-hopkins-trump-anti-semitic-ocasio-cortez-omar-tlaib-pressley-030000231.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all see the world through the prism of our own personal experience.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The same weekend President Donald Trump demanded that the “squad” of progressive congresswomen apologize to Israel, he decided to retweet a notorious far-right British commentator who blamed Jewish leadership for a lethal attack on a U.S. synagogue.
> 
> One-time journalist and former U.K. “The Apprentice” contestant Katie Hopkins also touted a “final solution” for Muslims following a terror attack — using the same phrase Adolf Hitler’s Nazis employed to refer to the annihilation of Jews in Europe. The one-time Daily Mail columnist was fired from her job at a British radio station in 2017 after that comment, The Guardian reported. She has also tweeted that “Islam disgusts me” and has compared migrants to “cockroaches.”
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/katie-hopkins-trump-anti-semitic-ocasio-cortez-omar-tlaib-pressley-030000231.html


What a yahoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2019)

https://twitter.com/PurelyRae/status/1153410471262904320?s=20


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2019)

Bumper sticker seen: "I am proud to be everything liberals hate"

Hate is a waste of time, bit I'm not fond of fools who be believe the criminal in chief, people who don't mind foreign entities being involved on our elections and those that ask for that help.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bumper sticker seen: "I am proud to be everything liberals hate"
> 
> Hate is a waste of time, bit I'm not fond of fools who be believe the criminal in chief, people who don't mind foreign entities being involved on our elections and those that ask for that help.


Hereʻs a tissue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2019)

Maybe t wants the US to go belly up so he and his new friends can buy it like when he said the great recession would be good for him.

“I think the big loser in all of this, though, is the federal budget,” Akabas said. “The only thing that this deal did was make our long-term debt problems worse.”

One of the key challenges made more difficult is the solvency of Social Security. A recent report by trustees of the program found that the Social Security’s reserve fund could be depleted in 15 years with no action.

“We're just digging that hole even deeper, which means that when we get into the next recession, we might not have the tools to be able to combat it,” Akabas said, adding we could be in for “a potential world of hurt.”

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/why-social-security-might-be-the-loser-from-the-recent-budget-deal-195707402.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe t wants the US to go belly up so he and his new friends can buy it like when he said the great recession would be good for him.
> 
> “I think the big loser in all of this, though, is the federal budget,” Akabas said. “The only thing that this deal did was make our long-term debt problems worse.”
> 
> ...


LMAO!  6 straight years of QE and a near doubling of the national debt.  Remind me who wants the US to go BU.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Demonizing women of color is t's best chance at keeping the nutters support at full rage.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Read the report.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Demonizing women of color is t's best chance at keeping the nutters support at full rage.


The 4 horse women are all you people have now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2019)

Why are republicans not only not doing anything about election protection but are actively fighting those that are?


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Kochs and Soros unite.
> https://t.co/dyQqEYSuxU


*Is that the same as:*

*Schumers, Soros, Kochs.........*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Demonizing women of color is t's best chance at keeping the nutters support at full rage.


These ladies are doing a great job of demonizing themselves...
Now shut up and run along you fuckwad..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read the report.


Check reality.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Check reality.


There is a lot of reality in the report, along with documentation and references to show it.

Wait, wait, what am I thinking - of course, that is too much of a task to expect you to actually do anything like scholarly work, so you will be content to accept the Barr/Hannity digest.  Am I right?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are republicans not only not doing anything about election protection but are actively fighting those that are?


Have you considered seeing a doctor who specializes in "election" problems?
It must be humiliating to be experiencing difficulties with your election.
I wish I could empathize, but sympathy is the best I can do.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Have you considered seeing a doctor who specializes in "election" problems?
> It must be humiliating to be experiencing difficulties with your election.
> I wish I could empathize, but sympathy is the best I can do.


Are you making a joke out of a threat to American democracy?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you making a joke out of a threat to American democracy?


Are you making a joke about hunker dunker's problem?
What an asshole.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> There is a lot of reality in the report, along with documentation and references to show it.
> 
> Wait, wait, what am I thinking - of course, that is too much of a task to expect you to actually do anything like scholarly work, so you will be content to accept the Barr/Hannity digest.  Am I right?


So when do the impeachment proceedings start?
For you to cast aspertions regarding anyones scholarly work when you've yet to even site a source for your Robert E' Lee fantasy orders is laughable.
Attorney General Barr, who has forgotten more about US law than you ever knew, knows what he speaks of.
I don't watch or listen to Hannity. Fuck Hannity and fuck you too.


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> So when do the impeachment proceedings start?
> For you to cast aspertions regarding anyones scholarly work when you've yet to even site a source for your Robert E' Lee fantasy orders is laughable.
> Attorney General Barr, who has forgotten more about US law than you ever knew, knows what he speaks of.
> I don't watch or listen to Hannity. Fuck Hannity and fuck you too.



*I'm am soooo burn't on :*
*Tucker Pucker... " Pompous Ass "
Hannity.. " Tick Tock - I own a gun - I know Karate - I Love Fluffy Snowball "
I am soooo Sick of :
Anderson Cooper " Giggle Butt "
Lemon " Don "
Cuomo " Let's get it after Rachel "
Lawrence O"donnell " Please Kick My ass "
Plus :
There's a whole list of MSM pukes that would take pages 
who aren't even worth listing ...........
and
The WHOLE Democratic Party which encompasses
ALL of the Jackasses involved in the Coup to take down
" The Apprentice " .....
*
*The Democrats have solidly insured that " Fowty Fie " gets*
*reelected in 2020....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> So when do the impeachment proceedings start?
> For you to cast aspertions regarding anyones scholarly work when you've yet to even site a source for your Robert E' Lee fantasy orders is laughable.
> Attorney General Barr, who has forgotten more about US law than you ever knew, knows what he speaks of.
> I don't watch or listen to Hannity. Fuck Hannity and fuck you too.


You sure snivel a lot.


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure snivel a lot.


*Your " Nose " is running....as is your proverbial " Mouth "...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2019)

Don't believe the hype . . . Love American Style in the age of lies and t

However, GDP still decelerated both over last quarter and last year. This had been expected, as ongoing geopolitical tensions took a bite out of trade-related data, and as business investment softened during the period.

The yawning domestic trade deficit widened to a five-month high in May while April’s gap was revised to be larger than previously reported, according to Commerce Department data released earlier in July. While the monthly reports have been lumpy due to new tariff policies, the data suggested net exports over the past several months were set to weigh on second-quarter economic expansion.

“The data clearly shows signs of a bifurcated economy. Weakness in manufacturing has weighed on components like inventories and fixed investment, but the healthy U.S. consumer has helped buoy the economy as seen in the stable reading on personal consumption expenditures,” Michael Reynolds, investment strategy officer at Glenmede, said in an email. “Altogether, robust domestic consumers are more than offsetting the headwinds of a weakening manufacturing economy.”

In the report, the BEA noted that the deceleration in real GDP in the second quarter “reflected downturns in inventory investment, exports, and nonresidential fixed investment.” However, these impacts were partially offset by an acceleration in personal consumption expenditures (PCE), as well as in federal government spending, it added.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/what-to-expect-in-fridays-gdp-report-222140281.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2019)

*Trump-supporting Republican hoping to oust Ilhan Omar charged with stealing from shops*
 





A Donald Trump-supporting Republican running against Ilhan Omar for Congress in 2020 is accused of shoplifting hundreds of items from stores in Minnesota, according to reports.Danielle Stella, the 31-year-old candidate for the Midwest state, is believed to have been charged with felony theft after getting arrested at a branch of Target in the suburbs of Minneapolis.The Republican is accused of stealing 279 items worth just over $2,300 (£1,850) from the popular retailer in January, and attempting to rob a bottle of tick spray for cats at a nearby grocery store in April.“I am not guilty of these crimes. In this country I am innocent until proven guilty and that is the law,” she said in a series of text messages to The Guardian after it first reported details of the criminal complaint.“If I was guilty of crimes, I would never run for public office, putting myself in the public eye under a microscope to be attacked by all political sides.”Earlier this week, Ms Stella was revealed to be an apparent supporter of the QAnon conspiracy theory.The online movement claims – without any basis in fact – that people working for the Trump administration are dropping clues about a “deep state” network of paedophiles.A representative of her campaign told the Right Wing Watch website that Ms Stella “stands 100%” with QAnon.A former Stella campaign aide later told The Daily Beast that the candidate “tries to portray herself as she supports it, but she doesn’t even understand it”.Last month Ms Stella officially registered as a Republican candidate for Minnesota’s fifth district, currently represented by Ms Omar – one of the four congresswoman of colour attacked by Mr Trump in his racist “go back” tweets.This week the right-wing candidate accused Ms Omar of “trying to start a civil war of race baiting this Country,” and repeated Mr Trump’s rhetoric by saying the so-called “squad” were “attempting to destroy our Country from within”.
A Donald Trump-supporting Republican running against Ilhan Omar for Congress in 2020 is accused of shoplifting hundreds of items from stores in Minnesota, according to reports.

Danielle Stella, the 31-year-old candidate for the Midwest state, is believed to have been charged with felony theft after getting arrested at a branch of Target in the suburbs of Minneapolis.

The Republican is accused of stealing 279 items worth just over $2,300 (£1,850) from the popular retailer in January, and attempting to rob a bottle of tick spray for cats at a nearby grocery store in April.

“I am not guilty of these crimes. In this country I am innocent until proven guilty and that is the law,” she said in a series of text messages to _The Guardian_ after it first reported details of the criminal complaint.

“If I was guilty of crimes, I would never run for public office, putting myself in the public eye under a microscope to be attacked by all political sides.”

Earlier this week, Ms Stella was revealed to be an apparent supporter of the QAnon conspiracy theory.

The online movement claims – without any basis in fact – that people working for the Trump administration are dropping clues about a “deep state” network of paedophiles.

A representative of her campaign told the Right Wing Watch website that Ms Stella “stands 100%” with QAnon.

A former Stella campaign aide later told _The Daily Beast_ that the candidate “tries to portray herself as she supports it, but she doesn’t even understand it”.

Last month Ms Stella officially registered as a Republican candidate for Minnesota’s fifth district, currently represented by Ms Omar – one of the four congresswoman of colour attacked by Mr Trump in his racist “go back” tweets.

This week the right-wing candidate accused Ms Omar of “trying to start a civil war of race baiting this Country,” and repeated Mr Trump’s rhetoric by saying the so-called “squad” were “attempting to destroy our Country from within”.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> So when do the impeachment proceedings start?
> For you to cast aspertions regarding anyones scholarly work when you've yet to even site a source for your Robert E' Lee fantasy orders is laughable.
> Attorney General Barr, who has forgotten more about US law than you ever knew, knows what he speaks of.
> I don't watch or listen to Hannity. Fuck Hannity and fuck you too.


I told you where to find the data on R. E. Lee's orders.  What I find most interesting in your resistance to furthering your education is that you focussed on that one item out of the three reasons I presented why Lee's statues should be taken down, the one that is the least critical of Lee.  Orders to kill black troops and their officers rather than capturing and paroling them was policy approved at the highest level - in resolutions passed by the Confederate Congress and signed by Jefferson Davis.  The practice only stopped when Lincoln threatened to retaliate man-for-man, officer-for-officer, with prisoners held in Union POW camps.

You had nothing to say about the fact that when some escaped slaves were returned to Lee's plantation and he ordered them to be whipped, and the overseer refused to whip a woman that Lee cursed the man and did it himself. 

You also had nothing to say about the fact that Lee was one of the first (perhaps THE first) to be sued by some of his slaves.  When his father-in-law died, most of the property was left to Lee's wife with the condition that many of the older slaves would be set free.  When Lee, as executor of the estate, refused to free anyone, an abolitionist law team managed to get a suit against him in the name of the slaves in Virginia civil court.  The suit was eventually rendered moot by the outbreak of the Civil War and the confiscation by the Union of most of Lee's property.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you making a joke about hunker dunker's problem?
> What an asshole.


It seems that your answer is yes.  
What a traitor.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> It seems that your answer is yes.
> What a traitor.


Now he's a traitor with election disfunction?
You're a dick.

The guy strokes you like a persian cat on every post and this is how you pay him back.
smh...


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Now he's a traitor with election disfunction?
> You're a dick.
> 
> The guy strokes you like a persian cat on every post and this is how you pay him back.
> smh...


You appear to be running away from your "joke".  Is it that embarrassing?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> You appear to be running away from your "joke".  Is it that embarrassing?


Things aren't always the way they appear...
especially from your limited perspective.

-giver-  (small g)


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Things aren't always the way they appear...
> especially from your limited perspective.
> 
> -giver-  (small g)


Pitiful (big P)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Pitiful (big P)


Don't be so hard on yourself, small e.
signed, pitiless.  (small p )

aka-giver.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2019)

Frivolous lawsuits and t-suckers go together like t and bankruptcy.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself, small e.
> signed, pitiless.  (small p )
> 
> aka-giver.


The riddler is becoming another Izzy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2019)

espola said:


> The riddler is becoming another Izzy.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Exactly.  Trolling for no purpose.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2019)

espola said:


> The riddler is becoming another Izzy.


Izzy, nono, lil joe, all the same, the plumber may be all, some or none of them matters not . . . he may just be a 400 pound man-child living in mommies basement.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Izzy, nono, lil joe, all the same, the plumber may be all, some or none of them matters not . . . he may just be a 400 pound man-child living in mommies basement.


How many more days?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2019)

espola said:


> The riddler is becoming another Izzy.


To the riddled, indeed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Izzy, nono, lil joe, all the same, the plumber may be all, some or none of them matters not . . . he may just be a 400 pound man-child living in mommies basement.


They don't build basements in California.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They don't build basements in California.


Maybe not in your house, but I have seen many houses with basements in California.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Trump-supporting Republican hoping to oust Ilhan Omar charged with stealing from shops*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*That has got to be one of the worst articles I have ever seen assembled.....*
*I don't know yet if there's a shred of TRUTH to it, but based on the composition*
*of that obvious " Hit Piece " I'm leaning towards ....It's a pile of Donkey Shit....!*

*Man Rodent...if this turns out to be False....You will have eclipsed Spola as the *
*Forum's Lying Dumbass..!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe not in your house,
> but I have seen many houses with basements in California.


*What goes on in " Your " basement....Spola...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That has got to be one of the worst articles I have ever seen assembled.....*
> *I don't know yet if there's a shred of TRUTH to it, but based on the composition*
> *of that obvious " Hit Piece " I'm leaning towards ....It's a pile of Donkey Shit....!*
> 
> ...


What did they get wrong?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2019)

QE/T

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/trump-adds-41-trillion-to-national-debt-heres-where-the-money-went-162238723.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2019)

Criminal t, the head of a criminal party . . . cheat, steal, lie, whatever it takes to win country be damned viva le' party!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2019)

"All effective propaganda must be confined to very few points," Adolf Hitler wrote, "which must be brought out in the form of slogans."

"Drain the swamp." "Lock her up." "Build the wall." These are the slogans that former Trump campaign adviser Steve Bannon said won the election in 2016. On Wednesday, at a Trump rally in Greenville, North Carolina, a horrifying new one emerged: "Send her back."

As I've said, it takes a lot to shock me. This chant, however, directly invokes an ideology that I know well, one that connects citizenship to a mythical ethnic or national essence, and demands unquestioning fealty to its leader and symbols. It's called fascism. That's why I stated that what we saw in Greenville is the face of evil, and now I'll explain.

https://www.newsweek.com/yes-send-her-back-face-evili-know-fascism-when-i-see-it-opinion-1450243


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2019)

Fascism is coming to America. Not simply out of an underground movement of far-right fantasists but from the US presidency. That’s the only rational conclusion we can draw from last night’s Trump rally in North Carolina. And I don't care how much this affronts your preconception of what fascism is. 

During a three-minute tirade against the Democratic congresswoman Ilhan Omar, in which Trump delivered a series of smears, the crowd was triggered to chant “Send her back!” — a chant taken up by the hand-picked white women standing behind Trump for the camera shot. Omar was born in Mogadishu but has been an American citizen since 2000. She is among the 40 million US citizens, 14 per cent of the population, who are first generation immigrants. 

After Trump unleashed a series of overtly racist tweets against four left-wing Democratic congresswomen, this is always where it was going to end. The narrative that the left is alien to American culture, that politicians like Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez should “go back” to the places from which their families migrated, was a clear and premeditated attempt to mobilise votes using deep white supremacism.

https://www.newstatesman.com/world/north-america/2019/07/donald-trumps-attacks-ilhan-omar-show-fascism-coming-us


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2019)

Last year in the US, according to the Anti-Defamation League, 50 people were killed by individuals with links to the far right – that's almost all the domestic terrorism experienced in the country that year.

https://www.independent.co.uk/voices/antifa-nazi-andy-ngo-quilette-portland-fascism-antifascism-far-right-gofundme-a8984256.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2019)

In the American imagination, danger comes mainly in black or brown, to the point that people miss the threat emanating from individuals who happen to be white. In recent years, white terrorists motivated by all sorts of bigotry have shot up white churches and synagogues and concerts and schools and bars and yoga studios. White people, not to mention the rest of us, are being terrorized—primarily by other white people. Any day can be the day they meet the final face of white terror, too.


The fundamental question of our time is whether we have enough respect for humanity to protect against white terror. Do we have the desire and the courage to preserve and extend pockets of equality, liberty, and democracy in the face of those who would subvert and destroy them?

https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/04/white-terrorists-help-other-people-deny-their-prejudice/586198/


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They don't build basements in California.


Love this. Always a sure bet that if Iz mentions real estate or economics, he’s always 100% wrong. He is exactly ignorant enough to believe his statement.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Love this. Always a sure bet that if Iz mentions real estate or economics, he’s always 100% wrong. He is exactly ignorant enough to believe his statement.


How many basements have you seen in socal?

There are a few isolated high elevation areas in Norcal where basements might still be built built.
My aunt's house in Santa Monica has a basement, but it was built in the 20s.

Nobody builds a true basement in socal anymore.


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many basements have you seen in socal?
> 
> There are a few isolated high elevation areas in Norcal where basements might still be built built.
> My aunt's house in Santa Monica has a basement, but it was built in the 20s.
> ...


Oh I see. “Any more.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Oh I see. “Any more.”


Exactly.
BIZ's post was present tense as well..

Even old houses in Southern California dont normally have basements.
My aunt's house is a unicorn.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe not in your house, but I have seen many houses with basements in California.


I walked down Voltaire St into Ocean Beach this afternoon and I saw several homes with basements.  For example --

https://www.google.com/maps/@32.7460152,-117.2370252,3a,75y,227.17h,79.46t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sOMqGxNhmV1icFBIgu_r_pQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2019)

espola said:


> I walked down Voltaire St into Ocean Beach this afternoon and I saw several homes with basements.  For example --
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@32.7460152,-117.2370252,3a,75y,227.17h,79.46t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sOMqGxNhmV1icFBIgu_r_pQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


Are you spying on me?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you spying on me?


Are you living in your Mom’s basement?


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you spying on me?


I felt I had spent too much time in rat-infested Oceanside this week.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fascism is coming to America. Not simply out of an underground movement of far-right fantasists but from the US presidency. That’s the only rational conclusion we can draw from last night’s Trump rally in North Carolina. And I don't care how much this affronts your preconception of what fascism is.
> 
> During a three-minute tirade against the Democratic congresswoman Ilhan Omar, in which Trump delivered a series of smears, the crowd was triggered to chant “Send her back!” — a chant taken up by the hand-picked white women standing behind Trump for the camera shot. Omar was born in Mogadishu but has been an American citizen since 2000. She is among the 40 million US citizens, 14 per cent of the population, who are first generation immigrants.
> 
> ...


So you think antifa is a right wing thing?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> I felt I had spent too much time in rat-infested Oceanside this week.


Supergirl Pro this weekend.


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Exactly.
> BIZ's post was present tense as well..
> 
> Even old houses in Southern California dont normally have basements.
> My aunt's house is a unicorn.


Incorrect.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Supergirl Pro this weekend.
> View attachment 5115


I was there Friday, watching part of the Round of 72.  It seems to me to be a contradiction to the surfer lifestyle to have an organized competition with closed beaches, judges scoring and announcers announcing the numbers after each wave, colored jerseys to tell the surfers apart, and "priorities" on each wave (I didn't look for the rules yet to figure out what that means or how it is determined).  

A few years back I read a book about Miki Dora (All for a Few Good Waves), who was a top "pro" surfer in the 50's and 60's (he appeared in beach movies of the time as the great surfer in the background and as a stunt double for the featured star of the movie who was not allowed to get his hair wet).  He participated in a few of the early organized surfing contests and mocked the whole scene, refusing to take part anymore.

On the other hand, it features dozens of fit young ladies in swimsuits.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> I was there Friday, watching part of the Round of 72.  It seems to me to be a contradiction to the surfer lifestyle to have an organized competition with closed beaches, judges scoring and announcers announcing the numbers after each wave, colored jerseys to tell the surfers apart, and "priorities" on each wave (I didn't look for the rules yet to figure out what that means or how it is determined).
> 
> A few years back I read a book about Miki Dora (All for a Few Good Waves), who was a top "pro" surfer in the 50's and 60's (he appeared in beach movies of the time as the great surfer in the background and as a stunt double for the featured star of the movie who was not allowed to get his hair wet).  He participated in a few of the early organized surfing contests and mocked the whole scene, refusing to take part anymore.
> 
> On the other hand, it features dozens of fit young ladies in swimsuits.


I got some old man from New hampshire telling me about SoCal surf culture.
Hilarious.

Please continue, professor.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I got some old man from New hampshire telling me about SoCal surf culture.
> Hilarious.
> 
> Please continue, professor.


I lived in New Hampshire for a year and a half, plus a couple of summers.  I have lived in California for 49 years and counting, which includes three years sharing a beach with Cher (although, in her defense, neither of us knew it at the time).  I had to give up skiing because the physical challenges mean that I know my ability is declining, but I can still float around in the sun bodysurfing, as good as I ever was.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> I lived in New Hampshire for a year and a half, plus a couple of summers.  I have lived in California for 49 years and counting, which includes three years sharing a beach with Cher (although, in her defense, neither of us knew it at the time).  I had to give up skiing because the physical challenges mean that I know my ability is declining, but I can still float around in the sun bodysurfing, as good as I ever was.


Kook speak.
Go find some golf balls professor.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Kook speak.
> Go find some golf balls professor.


Kowabunga, dude!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Kook speak.
> Go find some golf balls professor.


Steal


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Incorrect.


How many of you houses have basements?


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> I was there Friday, watching part of the Round of 72.  It seems to me to be a contradiction to the surfer lifestyle to have an organized competition with closed beaches, judges scoring and announcers announcing the numbers after each wave, colored jerseys to tell the surfers apart, and "priorities" on each wave (I didn't look for the rules yet to figure out what that means or how it is determined).
> 
> A few years back I read a book about Miki Dora (All for a Few Good Waves), who was a top "pro" surfer in the 50's and 60's (he appeared in beach movies of the time as the great surfer in the background and as a stunt double for the featured star of the movie who was not allowed to get his hair wet).  He participated in a few of the early organized surfing contests and mocked the whole scene, refusing to take part anymore.
> 
> On the other hand, it features dozens of fit young ladies in swimsuits.


Miki Dora, demonstrating the surfer life --


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Miki Dora, demonstrating the surfer life --


Scientific surfers who are more interested in the waves than the lifestyle on the beach have read this --

https://archive.org/details/wavesbeachesdyna00basc/page/n5


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Scientific surfers who are more interested in the waves than the lifestyle on the beach have read this --
> 
> https://archive.org/details/wavesbeachesdyna00basc/page/n5


Chapter 8 (The Surf) and 9 (The Beach) don't require understanding as much math as some of the other chapters.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2019)

Why basements are scarce in Southern California

For transplants from the Midwest and East, it is downright puzzling why California homes generally do not have basements, a staple in other parts of the country. While houses built here in the early part of the 20th century often included so-called California basements, tiny rooms tucked below grade to house the boiler, water heater, ductwork and electrical panel, the basement as living area was virtually unknown.

Part of that is due to the fast-paced nature of development after World War II. Santa Monica architect Dan Jansenson, who has written an online basement-building primer, cites post-WWII tract-building methods designed to put up houses as quickly as possible. “It’s easier to build without a basement if you were doing assembly-line construction.”

In addition, fear of earthquakes was often cited as a reason for the dearth of basements in the Golden State. But that, architects and contractors say, is something of a myth. In fact, says Jonathan Weinstein of basement-retrofitting specialist Weinstein Construction Corp., “Now we know the opposite is true. Building a basement to code upgrades your home to the safest level of protection for earthquakes, because you have a much stronger foundation for the whole house. A basement will have poured concrete walls and strong foundations set very deep.”

Moreover, today’s technology and new construction techniques have overcome many other issues, such as waterproofing, drainage, ventilation and even protection against naturally occurring radon. Contractor Kim Komick of KKC Fine Homes was able to set a coastal basement 2 feet below sea level, pouring a special foundation and pumping out water “to keep the house from floating away.”

There may be an even simpler reason for the absence of basements: custom. “For some reason, it was not done in the beginning,” says architect Douglas Teiger of Abramson Teiger Architects. “And it stayed that way.”

https://www.latimes.com/home/la-hm-basement-side-20150509-story.html


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why basements are scarce in Southern California
> 
> For transplants from the Midwest and East, it is downright puzzling why California homes generally do not have basements, a staple in other parts of the country. While houses built here in the early part of the 20th century often included so-called California basements, tiny rooms tucked below grade to house the boiler, water heater, ductwork and electrical panel, the basement as living area was virtually unknown.
> 
> ...


What you sometimes see these days in expensive neighborhoods where there is a height limit to new construction in order to protect sight lines of existing homes is that they will start by digging a hole to get more room in the house without breaking the limit as measured from the pre-existing ground surface.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why basements are scarce in Southern California
> 
> For transplants from the Midwest and East, it is downright puzzling why California homes generally do not have basements, a staple in other parts of the country. While houses built here in the early part of the 20th century often included so-called California basements, tiny rooms tucked below grade to house the boiler, water heater, ductwork and electrical panel, the basement as living area was virtually unknown.
> 
> ...


Surfer boy spola has it all figured out.
The fact that we have built and or remodeled too many houses to count has no effect on his pugnacious piggery when it comes to being contrarian.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> What you sometimes see these days in expensive neighborhoods where there is a height limit to new construction in order to protect sight lines of existing homes is that they will start by digging a hole to get more room in the house without breaking the limit as measured from the pre-existing ground surface.


Very expensive, and done almost exclusively in neighborhoods you cant afford.
How's the boogie boarding these days, sponge boy?

Are you a boogie boarder .. one of those guys with the Gilligan hat, zinc oxide and speedos kicking around in the impact zone?


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many of you houses have basements?


The one I grew up in and the one I just bought.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Scientific surfers who are more interested in the waves than the lifestyle on the beach have read this --
> 
> https://archive.org/details/wavesbeachesdyna00basc/page/n5


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2019)

messy said:


> The one I grew up in and the one I just bought.


Not the norm in socal.
Trust me on this.


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> What you sometimes see these days in expensive neighborhoods where there is a height limit to new construction in order to protect sight lines of existing homes is that they will start by digging a hole to get more room in the house without breaking the limit as measured from the pre-existing ground surface.


In one of my houses I have a below-ground third story but it’s not a basement.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Miki Dora, demonstrating the surfer life --


You know who Da Cat is flipping off, right?
You.


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not the norm in socal.
> Trust me on this.


I do. My experiences are the exception, not the norm.


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You know who Da Cat is flipping off, right?
> You.


Do tell.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> What you sometimes see these days in expensive neighborhoods where there is a height limit to new construction in order to protect sight lines of existing homes is that they will start by digging a hole to get more room in the house without breaking the limit as measured from the pre-existing ground surface.


My home was built in the sixties...there were no home above mine to block the few to the pacific.
My tri level home was designed as a "Gold Medallion Home".
The west wall of 'ground floor' family room laundry room and garage is approximately 4.5 feet below the surface of the back yard.
The south wall of the ground level is not below ground.
The entry and bedroom wing is approximately 4 feet above the back yard.
Finally the living room dining room and kitchen are approximately 3.5 feet above this level...
I don't have a basement...I do have a great view of the Conejo Grade, the Santa Monica Mountains and Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Do tell.


Whats to tell?


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How's the boogie boarding these days, sponge boy?
> 
> Are you a boogie boarder .. one of those guys with the Gilligan hat, zinc oxide and speedos kicking around in the impact zone?


I use 30-50 strength Banana Boat sunscreen if I am going to be out in the sun for more than a few minutes - we blondies have to be careful - and the doctor found no lesions to worry aobut at my last physical.  I have never worn a Speedo, but sometimes I have gone without anything at Black's Beach.  I have used a boogie board when I was taking the kids to the beach on days when the waves were too small to get any traction otherwise.  I prefer floating in water where I can only touch the bottom in the wave trough and then feel the water flowing out to fill the cresting wave, when the waves are big enough to be worth the effort but not so big that they might kill me.  I have had a couple of memorable moments - once I got squirted completely out of the water when I came down the front of one breaker at Black's only to meet another breaking at almost a right angle, another when I was floating waiting for the ninth wave off Torrey Pines Beach when I saw a lot of people on the beach waving, shouting and pointing out south of me - soon I was enveloped by a pod of pilot whales, about half of them inshore of me.

What is "sponge boy"?


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Very expensive, and done almost exclusively in neighborhoods you cant afford.
> How's the boogie boarding these days, sponge boy?


"Expensive" is a word I probably should have included to help the clueless follow along, but I thought the context made that obvious.  I worked with a higher-paid-than-me guy who was sued by a neighbor in Del Mar because the railing of his new second-story balcony interfered with the neighbor's view of the ocean about a half mile away.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> I use 30-50 strength Banana Boat sunscreen if I am going to be out in the sun for more than a few minutes - we blondies have to be careful - and the doctor found no lesions to worry aobut at my last physical.  I have never worn a Speedo, but sometimes I have gone without anything at Black's Beach.  I have used a boogie board when I was taking the kids to the beach on days when the waves were too small to get any traction otherwise.  I prefer floating in water where I can only touch the bottom in the wave trough and then feel the water flowing out to fill the cresting wave, when the waves are big enough to be worth the effort but not so big that they might kill me.  I have had a couple of memorable moments - once I got squirted completely out of the water when I came down the front of one breaker at Black's only to meet another breaking at almost a right angle, another when I was floating waiting for the ninth wave off Torrey Pines Beach when I saw a lot of people on the beach waving, shouting and pointing out south of me - soon I was enveloped by a pod of pilot whales, about half of them inshore of me.
> 
> What is "sponge boy"?


Just by coincidence, inside the cap of the bottle of Kona beer that I just opened the Hawaiian vocabulary word is He'e Nalu - Surfing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe not in your house, but I have seen many houses with basements in California.


How many?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Criminal t, the head of a criminal party . . . cheat, steal, lie, whatever it takes to win country be damned viva le' party!


Viva la medicare for all.  The one size fits all mantra you people like.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Just by coincidence, inside the cap of the bottle of Kona beer that I just opened the Hawaiian vocabulary word is He'e Nalu - Surfing.


You are a regular "Surfer, Dude" (a "movie" starting Matthew McConaughey).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fascism is coming to America. Not simply out of an underground movement of far-right fantasists but from the US presidency. That’s the only rational conclusion we can draw from last night’s Trump rally in North Carolina. And I don't care how much this affronts your preconception of what fascism is.
> 
> During a three-minute tirade against the Democratic congresswoman Ilhan Omar, in which Trump delivered a series of smears, the crowd was triggered to chant “Send her back!” — a chant taken up by the hand-picked white women standing behind Trump for the camera shot. Omar was born in Mogadishu but has been an American citizen since 2000. She is among the 40 million US citizens, 14 per cent of the population, who are first generation immigrants.
> 
> ...


one size fits all medicare is facism, tootse.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> one size fits all medicare is facism, tootse.


I had to look it up -- "facism" is the social philosophy that no one should be allowed to have a prettier face than anyone else.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did they get wrong?


*What's TRUE.......?*


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> I had to look it up -- "facism" is the social
> philosophy that no one should be allowed
> to have a prettier face than anyone else.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2019)

nononono said:


>


I don't have my glasses on, is that t and steven miller?


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't have my glasses on, is that t and steven miller?


*Nope.....

Just the fathers of William Jefferson Clinton and Jeffery Epstein...*


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't have my glasses on, is that t and steven miller?


Yeah - Miller is the one with the good hair.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Yeah - Miller is the one with the good hair.









*You related.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> What is "sponge boy"?


Ask rat.

btw, sunscreen causes cancer. You heard it here first, sponge boy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> I felt I had spent too much time in rat-infested Oceanside this week.


https://t.co/hJmS6hhehS

Not on the list.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ask rat.
> 
> btw, sunscreen causes cancer. You heard it here first, sponge boy.


Coocoo.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

messy said:


> The one I grew up in and the one I just bought.


A buddy in Poway bought one of the oldest ranch houses in Poway 20-some years ago.  It was a single-story concrete-block building on top of a full basement, amost - the biggest basement room faced a cut in the hillside which allowed an unlimited view east (except for the avocado trees that were growing up on the next lot).  The house had served as the control station for a pond that supported irrigated land downhill in the days before Poway was hooked up to the County and State water system.   The original pond wis still there, and since there are no longer any downstream clients, the water will fill to overflowing in the Spring rains and decline slowly over the summer.  He almost lost one of his children to the pond  - the kid fell in and it was a long time before anyone noticed and he had to be life-flighted to the hospital.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/hJmS6hhehS
> 
> Not on the list.


But you were compelled to check first, right?


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whats to tell?


Who Dora is flipping off


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> My home was built in the sixties...there were no home above mine to block the few to the pacific.
> My tri level home was designed as a "Gold Medallion Home".
> The west wall of 'ground floor' family room laundry room and garage is approximately 4.5 feet below the surface of the back yard.
> The south wall of the ground level is not below ground.
> ...


Wasn’t Gold Medallion for electricity? Electric stove?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> But you were compelled to check first, right?


No, I came across it when I was reading an article on what a shithole Baltimore is, and I remembered your slight from this morning.
You're welcome.

-giver-


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Who Dora is flipping off


Espola.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


*You're quite the representation of your remark *
*to respond with that.....look it up.*
*The very products to protect can cause it...!*


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Espola.


I think he was before my time.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> A buddy in Poway bought one of the oldest ranch houses in Poway 20-some years ago.  It was a single-story concrete-block building on top of a full basement, amost - the biggest basement room faced a cut in the hillside which allowed an unlimited view east (except for the avocado trees that were growing up on the next lot).  The house had served as the control station for a pond that supported irrigated land downhill in the days before Poway was hooked up to the County and State water system.   The original pond wis still there, and since there are no longer any downstream clients, the water will fill to overflowing in the Spring rains and decline slowly over the summer.  He almost lost one of his children to the pond  - the kid fell in and it was a long time before anyone noticed and he had to be life-flighted to the hospital.


*Why the last sentence...we don't need to know that.*
*Plus it's not very relevant to the subject.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2019)

espola said:


> I had to look it up -- "facism" is the social philosophy that no one should be allowed to have a prettier face than anyone else.


Ahh the 4 Horse Women of the Democrat Party


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, I came across it when I was reading an article on what a shithole Baltimore is, and I remembered your slight from this morning.
> You're welcome.
> 
> -giver-


"Baltimore is a shithole," says the guy from the armpit of Southern California. LOL!!!


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> "Baltimore is a shithole," says the guy from the armpit of Southern California.
> LOL!!!


*Ahhhhh ...The TRUTH comes out from " Messy "...*
*Democrats have turned SoCal into the armpit of California...*
*Now it's time to let some people run the State that will*
*wash out the " Armpit " that YOU also reside in....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Ahhhhh ...The TRUTH comes out from " Messy "...*
> *Democrats have turned SoCal into the armpit of California...*
> *Now it's time to let some people run the State that will*
> *wash out the " Armpit " that YOU also reside in....*


Who runs the poorest states in America?


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who runs the poorest states in America?


*Do some research.*
*You might want to adjust your thinking*
*meathead.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Do some research.*
> *You might want to adjust your thinking*
> *meathead.*


Can't answer the question without incriminating your own thought pattern eh, that's what I thought, loser.


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> "Baltimore is a shithole," says the guy from the armpit of Southern California. LOL!!!


To be fair, it's better than Vista.  Or, as the Vista residents say, better than San Marcos.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can't answer the question without incriminating
> your own thought pattern eh, that's what I thought, loser.


*Ohhh....I know what it smells like in a Litterbox,*
*it's just that you are so used to the smell that *
*shit smells rosy to you.....Enjoy.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Ohhh....I know what it smells like in a Litterbox,*
> *it's just that you are so used to the smell that *
> *shit smells rosy to you.....Enjoy.*


Still won't answer eh, we all know the truth, you just refuse to face it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

Trump is the biggest scumbag in national history. He lies to service members, first responders and anyone who will listen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> "Baltimore is a shithole," says the guy from the armpit of Southern California. LOL!!!


Where are you from?
All of SoCal is an armpit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still won't answer eh, we all know the truth, you just refuse to face it.


Can you please tell me who will beat trump in 2020 besides trump?


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still won't answer eh, we all know the truth,
> you just refuse to face it.


*Nothing to refuse to Face Meathead....*

*I THINK you are presenting skewered data.....Hows That !*

*Hmmmmmm.....*

*Let's see :*

*50 States.*

http://www.ncsl.org/Portals/1/Documents/Elections/Legis_Control_100918_26973.pdf#page=1&zoom=auto,-73,798

https://www.kiplinger.com/slideshow/investing/T006-S001-millionaires-in-america-2019-all-50-states-ranked/index.html

*Post the source you are using to substantiate your statement.....*
*This Time YOU need to present it in a Timely manner or YOU GET THE BULLSHITTER*
*of the month Award.....So Come on lets see what you used !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is the biggest scumbag in national history. He lies to service members, first responders and anyone who will listen.



*You know.....I've been hesitant to say this....But it needs to be said...*

*You are the Biggest Pussy on this Forum and You really need an*
*attitude adjustment bad....!*

*You post unsubstantiated crap on this Forum about " Our "  POTUS*
*on a regular basis purely on Partisan Hatred....No other reason.*
*You can't support 99% of the shit you tarnish this Forum with and *
*when called out to PROVE what you base your comments on you*
*resort to chicken shit comments like a losing team does...*

*Now I didn't agree with a whole lot of Obama's policies and actions, but *
*I never took it to the level you do with this POTUS....*

*I do hope you some day see the light regarding your blind loyalty to*
*the Criminal Democratic Party...*

*No one on this Forum that I have witnessed is saying Donald J. Trump is*
*perfect, nor even close.....what WE ALL can witness and testify to*
*is he has turned a multitude of items around and put them on the fast track*
*to being financially solvent.*
*You and Yours complain that he raised the Debt, well what should he do....*
*Your asshole Democrats wouldn't lift a finger to help him reverse the trend*
*until push came to shove....*
*Now this game they are playing at OUR border is the same thing...and a *
*game they will again lose....*
*And if YOU think that Criminal Hag was going to do anything other than*
*loot this Country for her own well being if she made it into office you're*
*really worse off than I thought.*

*Point being ....YOU ARE THE CLASSIC WHINY IDIOT WHO BLAMES *
*EVERYONE ELSE EXCEPT FOR THE TRUE SOURCE OF THE PROBLEM.*

*YOU AND YOUR DEMOCRATS !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You know.....I've been hesitant to say this....But it needs to be said...*
> 
> *You are the Biggest Pussy on this Forum and You really need an*
> *attitude adjustment bad....!*
> ...


Let's start your education with: ". . . there were fine people, on both sides" one side chanted Jews will not replace us and ran a car into a crowd of people killing a woman.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Let's start your education with: ". . . there were fine people, on both sides" one side chanted Jews will not replace us and ran a car into a crowd of people killing a woman.


Okay education it is....
The President also call it an “egregious display of hatred, bigotry and violence on many sides” and called for “a swift restoration of law and order and the protection of innocent lives.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Okay education it is....
> The President also call it an “egregious display of hatred, bigotry and violence on many sides” and called for “a swift restoration of law and order and the protection of innocent lives.


You're such the rube. All the rambling he can do doesn't take back or excuse "fine people", never. He says what he needs to in order to please whoever he is talking to at the minute. He says a lot of things, go back and see all the good things he has said about Bill and Hillary over the years . . . they were at one of his multiple weddings. Their daughters are good friends.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're such the rube. All the rambling he can do doesn't take back or excuse "fine people", never. He says what he needs to in order to please whoever he is talking to at the minute. He says a lot of things, go back and see all the good things he has said about Bill and Hillary over the years . . . they were at one of his multiple weddings. Their daughters are good friends.


What does any of the above have to do with what was said about Charlotte?
Trump is a terrible politician and he usually finds himself in hotwater when "He says what he needs to in order to please whoever he is talking to at the minute."
How did this man get elected? How bad does a candidate have to be to lose to this man?
You should be the happiest camper in the kitchen cause Trump can't possibly win re-election, right?  Yet all you do is spew anger and hate.
You really should just shut the f up.
Go ride your bike on the board walk Daffy, you'll feel better.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're such the rube. All the rambling he can do doesn't take back or excuse "fine people", never. He says what he needs to in order to please whoever he is talking to at the minute. He says a lot of things, go back and see all the good things he has said about Bill and Hillary over the years . . . they were at one of his multiple weddings. Their daughters are good friends.


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> What does any of the above have to do with what was said about Charlotte?
> Trump is a terrible politician and he usually finds himself in hotwater when "He says what he needs to in order to please whoever he is talking to at the minute."
> How did this man get elected? How bad does a candidate have to be to lose to this man?
> You should be the happiest camper in the kitchen cause Trump can't possibly win re-election, right?  Yet all you do is spew anger and hate.
> ...


Why do you conti,he to support a man who won through voter suppression with the help of Putin? 77,000 votes over three states that had voter turn out nunberswell well below 2008 and 2012. Putin got what he wanted and America got the rise of white nationalist terror groups. Enjoy.


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Let's start your education with: ". . . there were fine people, on both sides" one side chanted Jews will not replace us and ran a car into a crowd of people killing a woman.


*3:44 am........Man are you Butt Hurt...!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you conti,he to support a man who won through
> voter suppression with the help of Putin? 77,000 votes over
> three states that had voter turn out nunberswell well below
> 2008 and 2012. Putin got what he wanted and America got
> ...


*DEMOCRATS = WHITE NATIONALIST TERROR GROUPS*

*Rodent belongs to both groups above....Imagine that...!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> "Baltimore is a shithole," says the guy from the armpit of Southern California. LOL!!!


Baltimore is a shit hole, and Im not from LA, San Francisco, Fontana or San Bernadino.
(the most obvious California shitholes that come to mind)


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2019)

*Poor Poor " Messy ".......*
*They were washing the sidewalk by " The " Star and*
*got his box wet....*

*No insurance on the over encumbered box...*
*Now he's forced to purchase a new one....*


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Baltimore is a shit hole, and Im not from LA, San Francisco, Fontana or San Bernadino.
> (the most obvious California shitholes that come to mind)


Actually, Oceanside is the shithole. Rivals Oxnard but at least Oxnard started to upgrade over by the beaches.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you conti,he to support a man who won through voter suppression with the help of Putin? 77,000 votes over three states that had voter turn out nunberswell well below 2008 and 2012. Putin got what he wanted and America got the rise of white nationalist terror groups. Enjoy.


BULLSHIT...you ignorant fucking parrot.
Voter supression? Where exactly did that happen?


July 25, 2019
WASHINGTON — The Senate Intelligence Committee concluded Thursday that election systems in all 50 states were targeted by Russia in 2016, an effort more far-reaching than previously acknowledged and one largely undetected by the states and federal officials at the time.
The report — the first volume of several to be released from the committee’s investigation into Russia’s 2016 election interference — came 24 hours after the former special counsel Robert S. Mueller III warned that Russia was moving again to interfere “as we sit here.”
While details of many of the hackings directed by Russian intelligence, particularly in Illinois and Arizona, are well known, the committee described “an unprecedented level of activity against state election infrastructure” intended largely to search for vulnerabilities in the security of the election systems.
It concluded that while there was no evidence that any votes were changed in actual voting machines, “Russian cyberactors were in a position to delete or change voter data” in the Illinois voter database. The committee found no evidence that they did so.
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/25/us/politics/russian-hacking-elections.html


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> BULLSHIT...you ignorant fucking parrot.
> Voter supression? Where exactly did that happen?
> 
> 
> ...


Tons of voter suppression, you idiot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually, Oceanside is the shithole. Rivals Oxnard but at least Oxnard started to upgrade over by the beaches.


Interesting.
Try shitting on the street in Oceanside and see what happens.


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Interesting.
> Try shitting on the street in Oceanside and see what happens.


More like try to avoid the shit in the street in Oceanside.


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually, Oceanside is the shithole.
> Rivals Oxnard but at least Oxnard
> started to upgrade over by the beaches.


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> More like try to avoid the shit in the street in Oceanside.


*Hey " Messy "...thanks for letting us know*
*your location, now we can avoid it....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

Shithole?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> More like try to avoid the shit in the street in Oceanside.


Its not San Francisco or LA.
People use toilets here.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

nononono said:


>


Sacramenthole and San Franshithole.


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5127
> 
> Shithole?


*Nope.............*


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sacramenthole and San Franshithole.


*The shit comes from San Franshithole*
*and plops down in Sacramenthole aka ( The Home of the Northern Mexican Cartel )...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Tons of voter suppression, you idiot.


KGB out in front of polling places? Pffftttt...
Where did tons of voter suppression happen, ya arrogant dickwad?
Take your time, hell get on the tele with Daffy, he can repeat what you said.


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> KGB out in front of polling places? Pffftttt...
> Where did tons of voter suppression happen, ya arrogant dickwad?
> Take your time, hell get on the tele with Daffy, he can repeat what you said.


A new poll conducted by the Public Religion Research Institute (PRRI) and _The Atlantic_ has uncovered evidence of deep structural barriers to the ballot for black and Latino voters, specifically in the 2016 election. More than that, the survey finds that the deep wounds of Jim Crow endure, leaving America’s democratic promise unfulfilled.

The real extent of voter suppression in the United States is contested. As was the case for poll taxes and literacy tests long ago, restrictive election laws are often, on their face, racially neutral, giving them a sheen of legitimacy. But the new data from PRRI and _The Atlantic_ suggest that the _outcomes_ of these laws are in no way racially neutral. The poll, conducted in June, surveyed Americans about their experiences with voting, their assessments of the country’s political system, and their interfaces with civics. The results, especially when analyzed by race, are troublesome. They indicate that voter suppression is commonplace, and that voting is routinely harder for people of color than for their white counterparts.

research indicating that frequent changes to polling-site locations hurt minority voters more. Additionally, more than one in 10 blacks and Hispanics missed the registration deadline to vote in 2016, as opposed to just 3 percent of whites. And black and Hispanic respondents were twice as likely as white respondents to have been unable to get time off work for voting.

There are informal roadblocks as well. Under the specter of alleged voter fraud by noncitizens—which was based more on anti-immigrant sentiment than any data or other evidence—and amid increasingly incendiary rhetoric about Latinos, Hispanic voters found 2016 especially difficult. “Roughly one in 10 Hispanics said that the last time they or someone in their household tried to vote, they were bothered at the polls,” Dan Cox, the research director at PRRI, told me. “If you think about the idea of a stolen election, it fits easily into this broader narrative of cultural threat, where perceived outsiders are taking something away from people who were already there.”

These results add credence to what many critics of restrictive voting laws have long suspected. First, voter-ID laws and other, similar statutes aren’t passed in a vacuum, but rather in a country where people of color are significantly less likely to be able to meet the new requirements. Whether intended to discriminate or not, these laws discriminate in effect, and while there is no evidence that they’ve averted any kind of fraud, there is plenty of data detailing just how they’ve created Republican advantages. In that way, Trump’s chances in 2016 may have turned not only on the approval or disapproval of white voters, but also on how effectively state laws, access issues, and social penalties conspired to keep black and Hispanic voters away from polling places.


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not San Francisco or LA.
> People use toilets here.


I see. So you're there as a business decision.
I'm in LA; people use lawyers here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you conti,he to support a man who won through voter suppression with the help of Putin? 77,000 votes over three states that had voter turn out nunberswell well below 2008 and 2012. Putin got what he wanted and America got the rise of white nationalist terror groups. Enjoy.


Lol! Bernie and James suppressed the Democratʻs voters.  Not to mention the ones that were too stupid according to Obamacare architect Jonathan Gruber.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> A new poll conducted by the Public Religion Research Institute (PRRI) and _The Atlantic_ has uncovered evidence of deep structural barriers to the ballot for black and Latino voters, specifically in the 2016 election. More than that, the survey finds that the deep wounds of Jim Crow endure, leaving America’s democratic promise unfulfilled.
> 
> The real extent of voter suppression in the United States is contested. As was the case for poll taxes and literacy tests long ago, restrictive election laws are often, on their face, racially neutral, giving them a sheen of legitimacy. But the new data from PRRI and _The Atlantic_ suggest that the _outcomes_ of these laws are in no way racially neutral. The poll, conducted in June, surveyed Americans about their experiences with voting, their assessments of the country’s political system, and their interfaces with civics. The results, especially when analyzed by race, are troublesome. They indicate that voter suppression is commonplace, and that voting is routinely harder for people of color than for their white counterparts.
> 
> ...


Suckers gonna keep sucking.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> More like try to avoid the shit in the street in Oceanside.


Last time I was up there I saw needles, used condoms, cheap booze bottles and trash strewn all over the streets just off the main drag.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually, Oceanside is the shithole. Rivals Oxnard but at least Oxnard started to upgrade over by the beaches.


The Oceanside City Council is hoping to sell off all the city-owned property near the beach before it disappears in the next 100-year storm.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Interesting.
> Try shitting on the street in Oceanside and see what happens.


Based on personal observation, shit still happens in Oceanside.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> I see. So you're there as a business decision.
> I'm in LA; people use lawyers here.


Now you’re a lawyer?


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not San Francisco or LA.
> People use toilets here.


Is Ron Hinton a friend or neighbor of yours?






"I  have a press pass"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> A new poll conducted by the Public Religion Research Institute (PRRI) and _The Atlantic_ has uncovered evidence of deep structural barriers to the ballot for black and Latino voters, specifically in the 2016 election. More than that, the survey finds that the deep wounds of Jim Crow endure, leaving America’s democratic promise unfulfilled.
> 
> The real extent of voter suppression in the United States is contested. As was the case for poll taxes and literacy tests long ago, restrictive election laws are often, on their face, racially neutral, giving them a sheen of legitimacy. But the new data from PRRI and _The Atlantic_ suggest that the _outcomes_ of these laws are in no way racially neutral. The poll, conducted in June, surveyed Americans about their experiences with voting, their assessments of the country’s political system, and their interfaces with civics. The results, especially when analyzed by race, are troublesome. They indicate that voter suppression is commonplace, and that voting is routinely harder for people of color than for their white counterparts.
> 
> ...


Tear.


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2019)

“Nominate me,” says Mayor Pete, and I will stand next to Trump and ask, “Mr. President, I served. Why did you pretend to be disabled so you could avoid your duty?”


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Is Ron Hinton a friend or neighbor of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classy place, that Oceanside “boardwalk!”
Hard to tell who was more obnoxious, the kids or the narc with the camera.
Ricky, you gotta move.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Classy place, that Oceanside “boardwalk!”
> Hard to tell who was more obnoxious, the kids or the narc with the camera.
> Ricky, you gotta move.


I stumbled onto Ron Hinton's youtube videos years ago.  He attracted me to go the Pier in the first place, after watching some of his videos where he campaigns to keep Oceanside clean by catching people not doing anything.  I think the backstory is that he is a Marine retired on disability whose garage door got tagged, and after the neighbor kids laughed at him he had a MISSION!

Another taste --


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Is Ron Hinton a friend or neighbor of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was hilarious.
The guy sounds like Ted Bell from Ted's of Beverly Hills.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Classy place, that Oceanside “boardwalk!”
> Hard to tell who was more obnoxious, the kids or the narc with the camera.
> Ricky, you gotta move.


I love Oceanside.
Those vids are old.

Its on the upswing.
Unlike west LA and San Franshithole which are on the decline.


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love Oceanside.
> Those vids are old.
> 
> Its on the upswing.
> Unlike west LA and San Franshithole which are on the decline.


There ya go, then. I think Oceanside is what it is and it ain’t no more. But nice hotels; flip a coin among the best western, days inn and holiday inn. LOL.
I’m just messy-ing around. I’m sure Oceanside is a cool place to be a local. Good ol’ fashioned beach town...has its charms.
Decline? You looked at housing and rental prices and occupancy in West LA or SF? We all should be in such decline.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2019)

I used to like the beach there when there was sand that ran all the way down to Carlsbad.  Now the South Strand is held up by rock seawalls starting a few hundred yards south of the pier.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2019)

*American farmer: Trump 'took away all of our markets'*
*https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/trade-war-farmers-trump-markets-154935903.html*


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2019)

messy said:


> I see. So you're there as a business decision.
> I'm in LA; people use lawyers here.


*At best you are a " Slip n Fall " Lawyer....*

*No Lawyer worth even Denny's Salt would put the *
*irrational cheesy thoughts you do on this Forum....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2019)

I guess it's obvious what t's latest orders from putin were . . . the dismantling of America continues as those at t rallies cheer it on the Moscow bitch.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess it's obvious what t's latest orders from putin were . . . the dismantling of America continues as those at t rallies cheer it on the Moscow bitch.


So injured.
Cheer up, buckaroo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love Oceanside.
> Those vids are old.
> 
> Its on the upswing.
> Unlike west LA and San Franshithole which are on the decline.


Did San Diego ever clean up the shit in Ocean Beach & Sunset Cliffs?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2019)

messy said:


> There ya go, then. I think Oceanside is what it is and it ain’t no more. But nice hotels; flip a coin among the best western, days inn and holiday inn. LOL.
> I’m just messy-ing around. I’m sure Oceanside is a cool place to be a local. Good ol’ fashioned beach town...has its charms.
> Decline? You looked at housing and rental prices and occupancy in West LA or SF? We all should be in such decline.


It's no wonder you can't see anything, what with looking down that fucking nose of yours.

Look like occupancy is full in downtown LA


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Did San Diego ever clean up the shit in Ocean Beach & Sunset Cliffs?


The shit problem San Diego had was when the City leadership pretended not to know that homeless gotta go, too.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's no wonder you can't see anything, what with looking down that fucking nose of yours.
> 
> Look like occupancy is full in downtown LA


Actually you’re right. People like it here.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess it's obvious what t's latest orders to the administration are . . .
> *The dismantling of " Obama's " America ......*
> the support continues at the t rallies
> cheer it on ....!


*Your twisted statement is repaired.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your twisted statement is repaired.....*


Yeah, right Q dude.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2019)

espola said:


> The Oceanside City Council is hoping to sell off all
> the city-owned property near the beach before it
> disappears in the next 100-year storm.


*Hmm......Cough..Bullshit !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, right Q dude.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2019)

nononono said:


>


That is one good looking marlin . . . but what's that got to do with your QAnon deep state conspiracy beliefs?


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is one good looking marlin . . .
> but what's that got to do with your
> QAnon deep state conspiracy beliefs?


*What you perceive is of limited scope.....*
*Open your eyes and THINK....!*

*And yeah...that's a damn good lookin Marlin off the *
*Australian coast ...!*

*I Spy with my Eye 1mm of fake water on the horizon....*


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2019)

I have to go to Oceanside tomorrow for my kid’s soccer tournament.
I think he’s playing in a hazmat suit.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I have to go to Oceanside tomorrow
> for my kid’s soccer tournament.
> I think he’s playing in a hazmat suit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What you perceive is of limited scope.....*
> *Open your eyes and THINK....!*
> 
> *And yeah...that's a damn good lookin Marlin off the *
> ...


The real world is out here waiting for you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I have to go to Oceanside tomorrow for my kid’s soccer tournament.
> I think he’s playing in a hazmat suit.


The pussy doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Did San Diego ever clean up the shit in Ocean Beach & Sunset Cliffs?


No.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2019)

t admin = shit show


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t admin = shit show


I told your brother there is something about letter math that appeals to you people.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I told your brother there is something about letter math that appeals to you people.


By "letter math" do you mean algebra?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

espola said:


> By "letter math" do you mean algebra?


No


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The pussy doesn't fall far from the tree.


Hey Ricky, what's the best restaurant in town? Is it IHOP or  the one in my Best Western?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Did San Diego ever clean up the shit in Ocean Beach & Sunset Cliffs?


Or the hepatitis in downtown?   Then call for a ban of gun shows at del mar while the petting zoo at the san diego county fair kills children.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcsandiego.com/news/local/2-Year-Old-Has-Died-After-Contracting-E-Coli-at-San-Diego-County-Fair-511991471.html?amp=y


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Ricky, what's the best restaurant in town? Is it IHOP or  the one in my Best Western?


Depends on what you want.
I am a great cook, and enjoy cooking at eating at home so when I do go out, I like something on the eclectic side. (Wrench and Rodent)
If you like good BBQ try Miss Kims.

The IHOP near me is being remodeled, and I dont believe the Best Western has a dining establishment.


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Depends on what you want.
> I am a great cook, and enjoy cooking at eating at home so when I do go out, I like something on the eclectic side. (Wrench and Rodent)
> If you like good BBQ try Miss Kims.
> 
> The IHOP near me is being remodeled, and I dont believe the Best Western has a dining establishment.


Miss Kim’s sounds like the move. 
Of course you’re a good cook...Mr Renaissance Man...but you really should lay off the science.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Miss Kim’s sounds like the move.
> Of course you’re a good cook...Mr Renaissance Man...but you really should lay off the science.


Get there early before the brisket runs out.
signed, Rick Fly-The Science Guy


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Depends on what you want.
> I am a great cook, and enjoy cooking at eating at home so when I do go out, I like something on the eclectic side. (Wrench and Rodent)
> If you like good BBQ try Miss Kims.
> 
> The IHOP near me is being remodeled, and I dont believe the Best Western has a dining establishment.


Had some of the best lean brisket ever at Old town BBQ in Ramona.  No sauce.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Get there early before the brisket runs out.
> signed, Rick Fly-The Science Guy


Messy seems the vegetarian type.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Had some of the best lean brisket ever at Old town BBQ in Ramona.  No sauce.


My brisket is even better than my jerky, fosho.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Messy seem the vegetarian type.


Next time you're down we need to go there.
I know you're a brisket mavin.
Its pretty good, and instead of 15 hrs, it only takes about 1/2 hour to get a table.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2019)

Politics
*The Trump Administration Broke The Law With Plan To Move Hundreds Of Federal Workers: IG*






The Trump administration failed to follow budget law when it plowed ahead with a plan to uproot hundreds of Washington, D.C.-based Agriculture Department employees and require them to move to the Kansas City area, the agency’s inspector general found.

The relocation spearheaded by Agriculture Secretary Sonny Perdue has created turmoil inside two USDA agencies, the Economic Research Service and the National Institute of Food and Agriculture, which produce valuable agricultural research that policymakers and the private sector rely on. Many economists and researchers have already chosen to quit rather than start new lives halfway across the country.

Now the inspector general says USDA leadership didn’t follow the letter of the law as it carried out the plan. In a report released Monday, the watchdog said that while the agency has the legal power to move the two offices, it did not obtain budgetary approval from Congress and also failed to meet a reporting deadline.

The inspector general’s findings themselves cannot stop the relocation from moving forward, but they could be used in any congressional or court battles over the USDA’s plan. Workers at the two agencies recently unionized with the American Federation of Government Employees in large part because of the upheaval of the move.

In a statement, the union said the USDA should put its plans on hold until it comes into compliance with the law: “Congress should make it clear going forward that USDA does not have the authority to carry on any similar relocation without Congressional approval, and neither does any other Department or Agency of the federal government.”

The subtext of the whole USDA battle is attrition. The Trump administration made clear from its earliest days that it wanted to shrink the government and get rid of federal employees. The federal unions have been saying that the White House is carrying out that plan by making workers miserable in hopes that they will quit.

Trump’s budget director, Mick Mulvaney, went a long way toward confirming that suspicion last week. Speaking to the South Carolina Republican Party at a gala, Mulvaney brought up the USDA move and how many workers decided to resign because of it, calling it “a wonderful way to sort of streamline government.”

Perdue had said publicly that the move from Washington to Kansas City was supposed to be about streamlining the agencies and making them more effective. Mulvaney’s comments suggest that wasn’t the motivation at all.

“Guess what happened?” Mulvaney said. “More than half the people quit. Now, it’s nearly impossible to fire a federal worker. I know that because a lot of them work for me, and I’ve tried. You can’t do it. … By simply saying to people, ‘You know what, we’re going to take you outside the bubble, outside the Beltway, outside this liberal haven of Washington, D.C., and move you out to the real part of the country,’ and they quit.”

This spring HuffPost spoke to several USDA researchers who were looking for new jobs because of the impending relocation. They did not express any reluctance to live in a “real part of the country” ― they simply didn’t want to uproot the lives they’d made for themselves and their families in Washington, which is a major hub for the research they do.

Many of them felt the research would deteriorate due to attrition, and that perhaps that was the idea. One worker pointed to a study on food stamps as an example of the sort of work they do that the administration wouldn’t like. The study found that food stamps increased employment in the wake of the recession.

“They know full well you do real damage to an agency when you move it,” the employee said. “The notion that this is about making [the agency] more effective, that’s patent nonsense.”

https://www.yahoo.com/news/mick-mulvaney-usda-relocation-161822066.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2019)

So the white house is hamstringing the DHS's ability to go after domestic terrorist. I thought t was "tough on crime" and was going to be "the law and order president"? He's always talked tough about combating terrorism, why is he now backing down?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Politics
> *The Trump Administration Broke The Law With Plan To Move Hundreds Of Federal Workers: IG*
> 
> 
> ...


I think he should move it to Mexico.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think he should move it to Mexico.


Nice anti-American response.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice anti-American response.


I think its very American.
At least more American than the agency itself.
Mexico needs their "help".

Ima giver.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think its very American.
> At least more American than the agency itself.
> Mexico needs their "help".
> 
> Ima giver.


What's wrong with the agencies involved?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2019)

espola said:


> What's wrong with the agencies involved?


What's wrong with Mexico?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 7, 2019)

*Watch America's Middle-Class Disappear Over Decades—as Americans Get Richer*
America’s middle class did start largely disappearing in the 1970s, but it was because they were moving up to higher-income groups, not down into a lower-income category.
*Monday, August 5, 2019

https://fee.org/articles/watch-americas-middle-class-disappear-over-decades-as-americans-get-richer/*







Bottom Line: As can be seen in the visualization above, America’s middle class did start largely disappearing in the 1970s, but it was because they were moving up to higher-income groups, not down into a lower-income category. And that movement was so significant that between 1967 and 2017, the share of American households earning incomes above $100,000 more than tripled, from nine percent to 29.2 percent.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Next time you're down we need to go there.
> I know you're a brisket mavin.
> Its pretty good, and instead of 15 hrs, it only takes about 1/2 hour to get a table.


Sounds great, can we make it a threesome?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the white house is hamstringing the DHS's ability to go after domestic terrorist. I thought t was "tough on crime" and was going to be "the law and order president"? He's always talked tough about combating terrorism, why is he now backing down?


Lie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice anti-American response.


You and your dad would know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 8, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think its very American.
> At least more American than the agency itself.
> Mexico needs their "help".
> 
> Ima giver.


You think that way because you don't know what they do , you only know what you've been told to think.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds great, can we make it a threesome?


Sure.
Bring as many as you like.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You think that way because you don't know what they do , you only know what you've been told to think.


Projecting again?
What a fucking duck.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Projecting again?
> What a fucking duck.


Today is an even number, so you must be on your "I like t" mode.


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The real world is out here waiting for you.



*I am THE REAL WORLD.....!*

*YOU live a FANTASY...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 8, 2019)

President Donald Trump had an unusual idea for raising the morale of medical staff recovering from last weekend's mass shooting in Texas: boast to them about the size of his campaign rally in the city.

But he then starts reminiscing about a reelection campaign rally he held in El Paso in February and ridicules Democratic presidential candidate Beto O'Rourke, who is from the border city, and who held a counter-rally the same day.

"That was some crowd," Trump says of his event, claiming there were also "twice as many outside" his arena.

"Crazy" O'Rourke, the president then says scornfully, "had like 400 people in a parking lot."

The issue of who had the bigger crowd on that February day has been a frequent matter of concern for Trump.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-boasts-rally-crowd-during-massacre-hospital-visit-181702614.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sure.
> Bring as many as you like.


Just one islander.


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Donald Trump had an unusual idea for raising the morale of medical staff recovering from last weekend's mass shooting in Texas: boast to them about the size of his campaign rally in the city.
> 
> But he then starts reminiscing about a reelection campaign rally he held in El Paso in February and ridicules Democratic presidential candidate Beto O'Rourke, who is from the border city, and who held a counter-rally the same day.
> 
> ...



*FAKE AND FABRICATED NEWS/DATA.....!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *FAKE AND FABRICATED NEWS/DATA.....!!!!*


Again, you are a joke.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just one islander.


The fake Hawaiian?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The fake Hawaiian?


Yep, someone’s got to buy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep, someone’s got to buy.


Cuz you all broke and dizzy gots him one of dem gubernmint yobs with full benefits, thanks uncle sam!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

Ana Navarro-Cárdenas

✔@ananavarro
https://twitter.com/ananavarro/status/1159739004461486081

You’re telling me this is the baby whose mother and father were killed by a white supremacist triggered by Trump, who hunted them down for being Hispanic? And then, Dotard Trump sees it fit to pose doing a thumbs up. Imbecil. https://twitter.com/joshtpm/status/1159672304542126082 …


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, you are a joke.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Ana Navarro-Cárdenas
> 
> ✔@ananavarro
> 
> You’re telling me this is the baby whose mother and father were killed by a white supremacist triggered by Trump, who hunted them down for being Hispanic? And then, Dotard Trump sees it fit to pose doing a thumbs up. Imbecil. https://twitter.com/joshtpm/status/1159672304542126082 …



*Rodent Stats :*

*Perception = 0*
*Intelligence =  2 % ( He can type )*
*Logic = 0*
*Character = Sub par *

*Finally, the ability to formulate independent thought.....*
*Cro-Magnon level at best.....*
*Dragging Anna Navarro around by the hair would be " Romantic "*
*for " The Rodent "....although she probably deserves a little roughing up...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Rodent Stats :*
> 
> *Perception = 0*
> *Intelligence =  2 % ( He can type )*
> ...


You do keep me laughing! In here we have nono the joker (the tv version), aff the riddler (again the tv version), lying eyes as two-face, dizzy the penguin and lil yo as the movie joker ("Some people just want to see the world burn")


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Donald Trump had an unusual idea for raising the morale of medical staff recovering from last weekend's mass shooting in Texas: boast to them about the size of his campaign rally in the city.
> 
> But he then starts reminiscing about a reelection campaign rally he held in El Paso in February and ridicules Democratic presidential candidate Beto O'Rourke, who is from the border city, and who held a counter-rally the same day.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you got hurt, but do you know how much people like me?


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ana Navarro-Cárdenas
> 
> ✔@ananavarro
> 
> You’re telling me this is the baby whose mother and father were killed by a white supremacist triggered by Trump, who hunted them down for being Hispanic? And then, Dotard Trump sees it fit to pose doing a thumbs up. Imbecil. https://twitter.com/joshtpm/status/1159672304542126082 …


Is he pushing for more orphans?


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do keep me laughing!
> In here we have nono the joker (the tv version),
> aff the riddler (again the tv version),
> lying eyes as two-face,
> ...


*You're like " China "....you keep stealing my intellectual *
*property......Those are Old comments I made Eons ago......*


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Is he pushing for more orphans?


*Why would THAT thought come across YOUR deviant synapses.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You're like " China "....you keep stealing my intellectual *
> *property......Those are Old comments I made Eons ago......*


So you see your crew as a bunch of jokers as well.


----------



## Booter (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep, someone’s got to buy.


A fake redneck a fake sheriff and a fake Hawaiian walk into a bar...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> A fake redneck a fake sheriff and a fake Hawaiian walk into a bar...


When?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> When?


Whenever.
Ask the fake sheriff.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2019)

Booter said:


>


Cute baby.
Sad that some psycho shot her parents.

I bet the President will make sure she is taken care of.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cute baby.
> Sad that some psycho shot her parents.
> 
> I bet the President will make sure she is taken care of.


By "taken care of" do you mean deported? Murdered? or simply terrorized?


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you see your crew as a bunch of jokers as well.


*That would be the " Democrats " ...and you recognize *
*yourself quite well.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

*How The Great Replacement Theory Went From Extremist Fringe To GOP Mainstream*

Based on his online manifesto, the alleged killer whose shooting spree in an El Paso Walmart left 22 dead seems to have subscribed to a resurgent racist theory, elements of which have been picked up in recent years by and propagated in the conservative mainstream.

The Great Replacement theory, a favorite of white nationalist conspiracists, posits that elite leftists are plotting to repopulate majority white countries with foreigners, almost always of color.

The conspiracy theory appears to have seeped into the ether of the conservative movement. Some figures on the far-right openly subscribe to it, while others closer to the mainstream knowingly or unknowingly echo elements of the theory.

But it’s gained attention over the past year as various mass murderers — including the Pittsburgh synagogue and El Paso shooters — have referenced the idea in manifestos that seek to glamorize the motivations behind the massacres.

“I am simply defending my country from cultural and ethnic replacement brought on by an invasion,” the El Paso shooter wrote.

The conspiracy theory has evolved from a fringe European idea into a concept that’s been customized for American politics, becoming a main talking point of the alt-right, while Fox News and, occasionally, the President have drawn on elements of it without necessarily fully adhering to the notion.

The American version of The Great Replacement theory draws heavily on fears of a supposedly darkening Europe, with American proponents arguing that economic decline and immigration constitute a slow-burning “white genocide.”

https://talkingpointsmemo.com/muckraker/how-the-great-replacement-theory-went-from-extremist-fringe-to-gop-mainstream


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *How The Great Replacement Theory Went From Extremist Fringe To GOP Mainstream*
> 
> Based on his online manifesto, the alleged killer whose shooting spree in an El Paso Walmart left 22 dead seems to have subscribed to a resurgent racist theory, elements of which have been picked up in recent years by and propagated in the conservative mainstream.
> 
> ...


*Look at your source in this instance....( Talkingpointsmemo ) Really...?*
*That's like using a Cliff Notes to support a major thesis....*

*You try sooooo hard to counter.....but as I've stated before:

A. You are not playing with a full deck.
B. You should go back to school. ( At the very least )
C. You need to do more research. 
D. You are easily influenced by " Radicals ".
E. You do not display independent thought.

You are playing " T " Ball among Semi Pro Players....You are 
waaaaaaay out of your league...Rodent.

*


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

*Waaaaaayyyyyyyyyy Out of your league.........*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By "taken care of" do you mean deported? Murdered? or simply terrorized?


You may have a chemical imbalance.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

Bye, bye Bristol Bay?

https://www.nrdc.org/experts/taryn-kiekow-heimer/epa-kills-bristol-bay-protections-cozies-pebble-mine


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You may have a chemical imbalance.


That is your opinion after I told you what t has done or influenced? Wake up snowflake your hero doesn't care about you, America or human beings.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

The Trump EPA’s history of helping the Pebble Mine:

Shortly after Trump took office, EPA and Northern Dynasty Minerals (the Canadian-based junior mining company backing the Pebble Mine) settled a lawsuit Northern Dynasty had brought against EPA, challenging its proposed determination.

The settlement was an undisguised gift to Pebble. A CNN expose broke the storybehind the timing of the settlement:

Less than an hour after meeting with Pebble CEO Tom Collier, then EPA Administrator Scott Pruitt directed his staff to reverse course on Bristol Bay.  He had not been briefed on the EPA’s 2014 Bristol Bay Watershed Assessment or the science or rationale behind it.  In fact, his staff was still putting together a briefing book for him.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is your opinion after I told you what t has done or influenced? Wake up snowflake your hero doesn't care about you, America or human beings.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is your opinion after I told you what t has
> done or influenced?
> Wake up snowflake your hero doesn't care
> about you, America or human beings.


*I have to agree....you " may " have a chemical*
*imbalance....*

*At 5' 2" you could have low serotonin levels, which*
*could contribute to the rather apparent Napoleon *
*syndrome you display here daily......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 9, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm sorry you got hurt, but do you know how much people like me?


Should make things as easy in 2020 as they were in 2016.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Is he pushing for more orphans?


Is he pushing for late term abortions?  Some much later than others


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By "taken care of" do you mean deported? Murdered? or simply terrorized?


All or nothing huh?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

*Man in anthem attack convinced Trump ordered it, lawyer says*

https://news.yahoo.com/lawyer-man-thought-following-orders-160207615.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Man in anthem attack convinced Trump ordered it, lawyer says*
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/lawyer-man-thought-following-orders-160207615.html


You nutters crack me up


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Man in anthem attack convinced Trump ordered it, lawyer says*
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/lawyer-man-thought-following-orders-160207615.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Man in anthem attack convinced Trump ordered it, lawyer says*
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/lawyer-man-thought-following-orders-160207615.html


"Lawyer says"....lol.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Lawyer says"....lol.


It's his defense.


----------



## nononono (Aug 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Man in anthem attack convinced Trump ordered it, lawyer says*
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/lawyer-man-thought-following-orders-160207615.html


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Lawyer says"....lol.


His lawyer is saying that to lay the groundwork for an insanity defense.  Without that, he's just a sane criminal asshole.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> His lawyer is saying that to lay the groundwork for an insanity defense.  Without that, he's just a sane criminal asshole.


Just like t.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> His lawyer is saying that to lay the groundwork for an insanity defense.  Without that, he's just a sane criminal asshole.


I forgot the last phrase -- ...sane criminal asshole t-jock.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> His lawyer is saying that to lay the groundwork for an insanity defense.  Without that, he's just a sane criminal asshole.


So what you're saying is that both the perp and the lawyer are crackpots?


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So what you're saying is that both the perp and the lawyer are crackpots?


No.  That's your meme of the week.

My, aren't you clever.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> No.  That's your meme of the week.
> 
> My, aren't you clever.


The things he thinks up while sitting in the truck listening to Limbaugh and Levin . . . or dredging out a septic tank.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The things he thinks up while sitting in the truck listening to Limbaugh and Levin . . . or dredging out a septic tank.


Interesting parallel.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

Tucker Carlson is the new Glenn Beck . . . as go the advertisers . . . down to gold and senior living facilities.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 12, 2019)

"Just remember, what you are hearing and seeing isn't what's happening!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 12, 2019)

12 to 20 lies a day
EPA under attack 
Protection for endangered species act weakened
Take back green cards
War on science (see: USDA)
Giving mineral rights on publc land to private entities


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Just remember, what you are hearing
> and seeing isn't what's happening!"


*About time you posted something factual.....*
*You just don't have the " Cojones " to associate it*
*to the Democratic Party..........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 14, 2019)

Donald Trump’s divided states of America have been laid bare by a new survey and a fresh volley of tweets in which the president attacked fellow Republicans and depicted himself replacing Barack Obama in a “solar eclipse”.

The president is doing more to fuel divisions, according to 62% of voters, compared with 31% who say he is doing more to bring the country together, his worst score thus far on this question, a national poll by Quinnipiac University found.

The polarisation was vividly illustrated by an open-ended question. When 1,514 voters were asked for the first word that came to mind when they thought of Trump, 64 said “strong” and 59 said “idiot”. Another 58 said “incompetent”, 50 said “liar” and 49 said “president”.

Trump delivered another polarising speech to his base in Phoenix, Arizona on Tuesday, berating the “damned dishonest” news media, criticising local Republican senators and threatening Democrats with a government shutdown over funding for his controversial border wall.

Quinnipiac found that the president got a 35% overall job approval rating, with 59% disapproving – down from a negative 39%-57% rating in a 17 August survey. Every party, gender, education, age and racial group disapproved except Republicans (who approve 77%-14%); white voters with no college degree (52%-40%); and white men (50%-46%).

American voters disapprove by 60%-32% of Trump’s response to the white supremacist march and violence in Charlottesville, Virginia, after which he blamed “both sides”. Some 59% of voters say his decisions and behaviour have encouraged white supremacist groups; only 3% say he has discouraged them.

And two in three voters argue that “the level of hatred and prejudice in the US has increased” since Trump’s election. Just one in 20 believe it has decreased while one in three say it hasn’t changed.

Some 64% of voters say white supremacist groups pose a threat to the US. A total of 62% of American voters say prejudice against Jewish people is a “very serious” or “somewhat serious” problem.

Tim Malloy, assistant director of the Quinnipiac University poll, said: “Elected on his strength as a dealmaker but now overwhelmingly considered a divider, President Donald Trump has a big negative job approval rating and low scores on handling racial issues.”
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/aug/24/trump-approval-rating-division-poll


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Donald Trump’s divided states of America have been laid bare by a new survey and a fresh volley of tweets in which the president attacked fellow Republicans and depicted himself replacing Barack Obama in a “solar eclipse”.
> 
> The president is doing more to fuel divisions, according to 62% of voters, compared with 31% who say he is doing more to bring the country together, his worst score thus far on this question, a national poll by Quinnipiac University found.
> 
> ...


Votes are divided amongst candidates.  It’s called an election.  Deal with it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 12 to 20 lies a day
> EPA under attack
> Protection for endangered species act weakened
> Take back green cards
> ...


Liar


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 14, 2019)

Is the ideology of Trumpism inspiring right-wing domestic terrorism — and providing the surviving terrorists with a legal strategy for staying out of prison?

It’s a reasonable question considering the recent sentencing hearing in _United States v. Cesar Sayoc_ in Manhattan and a statement just put out by the family of the El Paso shooting suspect.

Last October, Sayoc mailed crudely built explosive devices to critics of President Trump, including former President Obama and former Vice President Joe Biden. None of the bombs exploded, the FBI caught Sayoc and he pled guilty to acts of domestic terrorism.


Sayoc lived out of a van plastered with stickers and photographs that applauded Trump and lambasted his critics. In seeking a lenient sentence, Sayoc’s defense attorneys argued that Sayoc, “found life” in Trump’s books and presidential campaign and became convinced that the president’s critics were his enemies.

“We believe that the President’s rhetoric contributed to Mr. Sayoc’s behavior in this offense,” said Sayoc’s defense lawyer Ian Marcus Amelkin.

In other words, it’s a “the president made me do it” defense strategy.

https://thehill.com/opinion/judiciary/456875-new-right-wing-domestic-terrorism-defense-the-president-made-me-do-it

The President made me do it.

That’s the defense of a Montana assault suspect accused of fracturing a teen boy’s skull last week.

Lance Jasper, the attorney for Curtis Brockway, claims his client was merely carrying out orders issued by President Trump when he throttled a 13-year-old boy who refused to take his hat off during a rendition of the national anthem at an Aug. 3 rodeo, reported the Missoulian.

According to charging documents, Brockway told Deputy Micah Allard the teen was still sporting his hat when the national anthem commenced. The suspect told the deputy he asked the boy to remove his hat before the boy responded, “F--- you.”

That’s when Brockway admitted seizing the boy by the throat and lifting him into the air before slamming him to the ground. The child reportedly suffered a concussion and fractured skull.

Soon after the incident, Brockway was apprehended by several eyewitnesses.

Jasper argues that the president’s calls to single out national anthem protesters and citizens who criticize America is Brockway’s way of responding to a presidential order and that he isn’t thinking for himself.

In 2017, Trump said he would love to see NFL owners fire players who knelt during the anthem.

“Obviously (Brockway) owes a big portion of accountability for what took place, but it’s certain that there was other things at work here that definitely contributed,” said Jasper, who claims Brockway sustained a traumatic brain injury in a 2000 vehicle crash.

The lawyer said he will seek a mental health evaluation for his client before proceeding with his defense.

https://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/ny-suspect-says-trump-wanted-him-to-assault-teen-boy-during-anthem-20190809-3jnljsccmrdwpic2whciiinp4y-story.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 14, 2019)

*‘The Devil Made Me Do It’*

But when it comes to politics — especially politics and race — something changes in these otherwise good and decent folks. At_ The Atlantic_, Elaina Plott reports on Trump supporters’ rage at being called racist and their defenses of Trump’s most controversial statements. I happen to agree that too many progressives have been indiscriminate — sometimes even malicious — in their claims of racism against Republicans and Republican politicians. But it’s one thing to condemn excessive use of the racism label. It’s another thing entirely to rationalize or excuse conduct you’d condemn in any other circumstance.

If you had a time machine to the days before Trump went down the escalator, many millions of his supporters would be _indignant_ if you told them that, one day, they’d support a man like Trump. “Who do you think I am?” They’d say. “A Democrat?” After all, they’d seen their opponents rapturously cheer a president who perjured himself and faced compelling charges of the worst forms of sexual misconduct. But Democratic defenses of Bill Clinton are now a part of the case for Trump: “If the Left didn’t want us to be bad, then it shouldn’t have been so vile.”

This is Mr. Mayo’s case in political form. The Left made me do it. The Left made me like this. _They_ made me angry, and _their_ actions excuse my response. And if you see me lashing out, don’t you dare blame me.

https://www.nationalreview.com/corner/the-devil-made-me-do-it/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 15, 2019)

We went from a kinder gentler, Christian based yet tolerant, nation (Amazing Grace) to a self-centered cruel nation (rapist and murderers, very fine people on both sides).
One president gave hope to a generation that they too could succeed. 
The other, its now just about himself.


----------



## nononono (Aug 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Donald Trump’s divided states of America have been laid bare by a new survey and a fresh volley of tweets in which the president attacked fellow Republicans and depicted himself replacing Barack Obama in a “solar eclipse”.
> 
> The president is doing more to fuel divisions, according to 62% of voters, compared with 31% who say he is doing more to bring the country together, his worst score thus far on this question, a national poll by Quinnipiac University found.
> 
> ...


*Every Day you come on the Forum and post Divisive rhetoric....it appears
in your " So called " retirement you have assumed a NEW Role in life.....
" A Paid Shill for the Democratic Party Via Your Union ( Conditioning ) ! "

It's obvious as hell that you cannot nor will not think for yourself, you do
not know the POTUS personally nor have you EVER had business transactions
with him. Your assessment of his character/judgement/economic abilities is
solely based on Democratic vomit you choose to regurgitate on here daily...
Maybe once in awhile you should compose a personal assessment based
on what YOU feel is transpiring with his reworking of the American Economy.
Then maybe I will have a little respect for your commentaries ....but you bring
nothing to the discussion that is at least constructive...just hostile rhetoric.
Which is what you get back in return because you do NOT understand what
is transpiring here in the United States and around the World....
A " One World Order " was being implemented that would completely crush 
independent thought and creativity, with the emergence of the current POTUS
it was all thrown to chaos, thus the hostilities you " Parrot " here Daily without
any understanding of what you're vomiting.....

Think Rodent ....Use your Grey Matter and Think for Yourself once in awhile !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Every Day you come on the Forum and post Divisive rhetoric....it appears
> in your " So called " retirement you have assumed a NEW Role in life.....
> " A Paid Shill for the Democratic Party Via Your Union ( Conditioning ) ! "
> 
> ...


The Puss gets everywhere


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Every Day you come on the Forum and post Divisive rhetoric....it appears
> in your " So called " retirement you have assumed a NEW Role in life.....
> " A Paid Shill for the Democratic Party Via Your Union ( Conditioning ) ! "
> 
> ...


I, "Ricky Fandango", fully approve this message.
(for what its worth)


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I, "Ricky Fandango", fully approve this message.
> (for what its worth)


Of course you do.  No one expects anything better from you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Of course you do.  No one expects anything better from you.


I give credit where credit is due.
4 nos hit the nail.

(except for the "paid" part)
Nobody would be stupid enough to pay for that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 15, 2019)

Where once our commander in chief gave aid and comfort, he now terrorizes and demeans.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 12 to 20 lies a day
> EPA under attack
> Protection for endangered species act weakened
> Take back green cards
> ...


MAGA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where once our commander in chief gave aid and comfort, he now terrorizes and demeans.


MAGA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We went from a kinder gentler, Christian based yet tolerant, nation (Amazing Grace) to a self-centered cruel nation (rapist and murderers, very fine people on both sides).
> One president gave hope to a generation that they too could succeed.
> The other, its now just about himself.


MAGA


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2019)

So now t wants to tag antifa as terrorist but ignores the entire reason they even exist, white supremacists.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So now t wants to tag antifa as terrorist but ignores the entire reason they even exist, white supremacists.


Hitler tagged trade unions as terrorists too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Hitler tagged trade unions as terrorists too.


If only he was accepted into an art school . . . or was able to sell something.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If only he was accepted into an art school . . . or was able to sell something.


He went to a military academy.  And sold fake university degrees. 

We’re taking about Trump, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> He went to a military academy.  And sold fake university degrees.
> 
> We’re taking about Trump, right?


So, who is to blame for the mess we are in?
1. Obama
2. HRC
3.  Trump

Or is it just the stupidity of the American voter, again.


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, who is to blame for the mess we are in?
> 1. Obama
> 2. HRC
> 3.  Trump
> ...


It looks like you are taking this kind of hard, sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> He went to a military academy.  And sold fake university degrees.
> 
> We’re taking about Trump, right?


So, who is to blame for the mess we are in?
1. Obama
2. HRC
3.  Trump


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

espola said:


> It looks like you are taking this kind of hard, sucker.


Are you talking to me Adolf?


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you talking to me Adolf?


Poor baby, don't cry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Poor baby, don't cry.





espola said:


> Poor baby, don't cry.


Heil


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where once our commander in chief gave aid and comfort, he now terrorizes and demeans.


”Impeach the motherfucker” was it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> He went to a military academy.  And sold fake university degrees.
> 
> We’re taking about Trump, right?


You’re sounding more like Huspola every day.  You nutters crack me up.  Triplets now!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

Harvest time coming up and all across the nation there is a shortage of people to do the work . . . how's that t immigration policy working? How much will good cost? . . . and how about that Dow?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

What was it I said in 2016 about uncertainty and the market? Where's our self-appointed "financial expert"?


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Of course you do.
> No one expects anything better from you.


*So states the " Bottom Feeding Perv ".....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Harvest time coming up and all across the nation there
> is a shortage of people to do the work . . . how's that t
> immigration policy working? How much will good cost? . . .
> and how about that Dow?


*Whaaa....Mutha ....Fuckin .....Whaaaa...!*

*That argument was used in the 40's, 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's, 2000 on....*

*Classic Union Garbage with absolutely no respect for Humans.*
*You and yours consider " Foreign Labor " the equivalent of paper cups...*
*Take your fat ass and go belly up to the fields and do the work.....*

*The whole construction industry from the 1940's on til 10 -15 *
*years ago used the shit out of migrant labor, now that the second*
*generation are Owners, CEO's and the like .....you lazy ass Democrats*
*want the same situation again....Nope...Ain't gunna happen.*

*Go round up YOUR homeless YOU created and put them to work...!*

*How's them " Apples " ya lily livered Rodent...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Whaaa....Mutha ....Fuckin .....Whaaaa...!*
> 
> *That argument was used in the 40's, 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's, 2000 on....*
> 
> ...


Soooo? How does that help farmers? . . . and what do you have against people who work for a living and those that found success beyond that?


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 283307, member: 1707"

Soooo? How does that help farmers? . . . 
*The President is taking care of that !*

and what do you have against people who work for a living 
*Nothing if it's done legally....Now what ! *

and those that found success beyond that ?
*Ohhh......you should define what you term Success...!*

/QUOTE








*You like to being the Gimp don't you !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, who is to blame for the mess we are in?
> 1. Obama
> 2. HRC
> 3.  Trump


What mess?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 283307, member: 1707"
> 
> Soooo? How does that help farmers? . . .
> *The President is taking care of that !*
> ...


What do lack more intelligence, comprehension or integrity?

Yeah, the president* is take,g care of the farmers alright, just like he took care of small contractors he put out of business when he didn't pay them what he owed . . . he has always screwed people over, its what he does.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What do lack more intelligence, comprehension or integrity?
> 
> Yeah, the president* is take,g care of the farmers alright,
> just like he took care of small contractors he put out of
> ...


*You should proof read before posting.....*

*What a " Hot Mess ".....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You should proof read before posting.....*
> 
> *What a " Hot Mess ".....*


"Hot mess" may not be the term you were looking to use.


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Hot mess" may not be the term you were looking to use.


*It was quite correct....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *It was quite correct....*


In that case, like I told lil joe, I'm not that type of guy and don't flatter yourself, even if I was I don't think I'd go for the closet sicko type that you two are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2019)

*GOP Rep. Sean Duffy of Wisconsin resigning from Congress*


MADISON, Wis. (AP) — Republican Rep. Sean Duffy, a staunch supporter of President Donald Trump who was on the cast of MTV's "The Real World" before he went into politics, announced Monday that he is resigning from his Wisconsin congressional seat to spend more time with his family.


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In that case, like I told lil joe,
> I'm not that type of guy and don't flatter
> yourself, even if I was I don't think I'd go
> for the closet sicko type that you two are.


*Funny how your " Brain " operates....*
*You just exposed your inner desires....*
*And a rather odd way to express/expose...*
*I was referencing something completely*
*different.....*

*As a matter forum fact .....Hetero is Betero and *
*the only way this human rolls...*

*You can drop your subtle reverse hints elsewhere...*

*Now back to your " Hot Mess " of a word Salad that*
*made absolutely no sense....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2019)

The grifter in chief has shown what a complete wreck he is at the G7. If after that performance you don't see t as a complete fool then you are as well.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The grifter in chief has shown what a complete wreck he is at the G7. If after that performance you don't see t as a complete fool then you are as well.


Get a snorkel dumb ass


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Get a snorkel dumb ass


Poor thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2019)

Hypocrites, you Ngo what I mean?


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hypocrites, you Ngo what I mean?










*" Hmmmm....Who did I have that kid with ? "*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *" Hmmmm....Who did I have that kid with ? "*


That's your reply to being lied to?


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's your reply to being lied to?


*She lied to YOU...and YOU ate it up...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *She lied to YOU...and YOU ate it up...!*


I barely know of her existence. You certainly assign a massive amount of power to people with one vote. Scared aren't ya.


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I barely know of her existence.
> You certainly assign a massive amount
> of power to people with one vote.
> Scared aren't ya.
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2019)

*Trump accused of tweeting image from secret intelligence briefing as he says US not involved in Iran satellite launch failure*

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-says-us-had-nothing-181235196.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2019)

*Trump is raising your taxes today*

With far less fanfare than the tax cuts President Donald Trump signed into law in 2017, a series of tax hikes goes into effect today on thousands of everyday items imported from China.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/trump-tariffs-china-september-1-040027636.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Trump is raising your taxes today*
> 
> With far less fanfare than the tax cuts President Donald Trump signed into law in 2017, a series of tax hikes goes into effect today on thousands of everyday items imported from China.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/trump-tariffs-china-september-1-040027636.html


Pick a side, shit4 brains.


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pick a side, shit4 brains.



*He can't.......he shits his diapers*
*either way....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Trump is raising your taxes today*
> 
> With far less fanfare than the tax cuts President Donald Trump signed into law in 2017, a series of tax hikes goes into effect today on thousands of everyday items imported from China.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/trump-tariffs-china-september-1-040027636.html


Thought you people like taxes.  All your POTuS candidates ate running on higher taxes.  Trump is just paving the way for you Fries U grads.


----------



## nononono (Sep 7, 2019)

*Democrats = Criminals*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Sep 8, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 286487, member: 1707"









/QUOTE


*You need to seek Mental guidance for the " RAT "*
*hole you have inserted yourself in.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 9, 2019)

Damaging America, why?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 9, 2019)

*Syria Update: Turkey Is Blowing the Hell Out of It and the Russians Are Cheering*







Everything you knew was going to happen is happening in northern Syria. Everything the president* should have known was going to happen—or, at the very least, vaguely care about happening, had he a shred of either intellect or humanity—is happening. Turkey is blowing the hell out of northern Syria. The Russians are cheering. The Iranians are thrilled. And the Kurds, sold out by another American president, are running for cover. From _The New York Times_:


Civilians were reported to be fleeing the border towns of Ras al Ain and Tel Abyad, which were being pounded by airstrikes and shelling, Reuters reported. “There is a huge panic among people of the region,” the spokesman, Mustafa Bali, wrote.


Turkey’s long-planned move to root out United States-allied Kurdish forces in northeastern Syria accelerated rapidly after President Trump seemingly gave a green light in a call with Mr. Erdogan on Sunday. The operation has sparked fierce debates in Washington and could open a dangerous new front in Syria’s eight-year-old war. Earlier Wednesday, the Syrian Democratic Forces had mobilized and warned of a “humanitarian catastrophe” as Turkey massed troops near the countries’ border for an incursion it said would begin “shortly.” New violence between Turkey and the United States-backed Syrian Democratic Forces pits two United States allies against each other in ethnically tinged battles, leaving Washington in an awkward position.

To say nothing of a moral quagmire.


For its part, the Syrian Democratic Forces said the area was “on the edge of possible humanitarian catastrophe” because of the looming Turkish incursion. “This attack will spill the blood of thousands of innocent civilians because our border areas are overcrowded,” the group said in a statement.

For those of us opposed to whatever the hell the country has been trying to accomplish over there since 2002 (and the foundational blunder beneath all of this is the invasion of Iraq, into which this country was lied by the previous Republican administration, a prominent member of which was last seen hanging out at a Cowboys game last weekend), the president*'s lame-ass assertion that his flea-on-a-griddle foreign-policy blunder that coincidentally benefits his business partners in Turkey, and his god-alone-knows-what in Moscow, comes as a particularly revolting element of the story.

The idea that this is some sort of profound geopolitical shift for which we should all be grateful is like being handed a beautifully wrapped Christmas package that's also dripping with blood. And it's also an acknowledgement that there's a new sheriff in town. From Reuters:


“We view positively Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov’s statements about the matter of dialogue between the self-administration and the Syrian government and we look to Russia having a role ... as a supporter and guarantor,” the Kurdish-led administration said in a statement. The Syrian Kurdish-led administration said its long-held position has been that the best way to resolve the Syrian conflict is via Syrian-Syrian dialogue, it said.

Everything makes sense and nothing makes sense. Welcome to the nightmare.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/syria-turkey-blowing-hell-russians-172000541.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 9, 2019)

So despite all the moaning about Iran t tried to help free a man who was facilitating the laundering of millions for Iran.

President Donald Trump pressed then-Secretary of State Rex Tillerson to help persuade the Justice Department to drop a criminal case against an Iranian-Turkish gold trader who was a client of Rudy Giuliani, according to three people familiar with the 2017 meeting in the Oval Office.

Tillerson refused, arguing it would constitute interference in an ongoing investigation of the trader, Reza Zarrab, according to the people. They said other participants in the Oval Office were shocked by the request.

Zarrab was being prosecuted in federal court in New York at the time on charges of evading U.S. sanctions against Iran’s nuclear program. He had hired former Attorney General Michael Mukasey and Giuliani, who has said he reached out repeatedly to U.S. officials to seek a diplomatic solution for his client outside the courts.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-09/trump-urged-top-aide-to-help-giuliani-client-facing-doj-charges


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 9, 2019)

The hitch, from Turkey’s perspective: American forces were with the Kurds, and had expressed commitments to the Kurds; moving against them would have required coming into direct confrontation with the soldiers of a NATO ally. If this helped restrain Erdogan from moving in over the months he was threatening to do it, the calculation changed on Sunday. No more U.S. forces, no more hitch

https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2019/10/turkey-moves-syria-us-slides-back/599716/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Syria Update: Turkey Is Blowing the Hell Out of It and the Russians Are Cheering*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swiss cheese


----------



## nononono (Oct 9, 2019)

*It's a 100 year old spat we should not be involved in......*
*I do believe I just used Democratic language........well I'll be....*

*No arms sales for either of you.....and if Schiff/Pelosi et al try*
*to supply the Turks/Kurds .....neuter the shit out of them.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2019)

Instability in the Middle East?
Islamic factions now given a common cause?
Israel better batten the hatches . . .
Or should this post go in thanks mr t thread?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2019)

More troops to Saudi Arabia? The shit may in fact be about to hit the fan . . . the poor will fight the war and more young Americans will die, for what?

t is the enemy of ALL people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2019)

ISIS will once again grow . . . t needs them for his own personal reasons.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2019)

The markets love a war.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The markets love a war.


Which war did makets love?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> ISIS will once again grow . . . t needs them for his own personal reasons.


All he needs is you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More troops to Saudi Arabia? The shit may in fact be about to hit the fan . . . the poor will fight the war and more young Americans will die, for what?
> 
> t is the enemy of ALL people.


You spolas sure can cook.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Syria Update: Turkey Is Blowing the Hell Out of It and the Russians Are Cheering*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obama built that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 14, 2019)

But under Turkish pressure, at Washington’s request, the Kurds “agreed to withdraw our heavy weapons from the border area with Turkey, destroy our defensive fortifications, and pull back our most seasoned fighters. Turkey would never attack us so long as the U.S. government was true to its word with us.”

Or so they believed. 

https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-us-spoiled-a-deal-that-might-have-saved-the-kurds-former-top-official-says


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But under Turkish pressure, at Washington’s request, the Kurds “agreed to withdraw our heavy weapons from the border area with Turkey, destroy our defensive fortifications, and pull back our most seasoned fighters. Turkey would never attack us so long as the U.S. government was true to its word with us.”
> 
> Or so they believed.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-us-spoiled-a-deal-that-might-have-saved-the-kurds-former-top-official-says


But domestically you're okay with local, state, and Federal government gun laws calling for gun buy-backs, gun-free zones, etc..  I agree.  Why should we trust our government?  Fortify Kurdish positions and leave our schools open to attacks.  Please continue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2019)

"Companies spend less cash when policy uncertainty is high. During August, global economic policy uncertainty registered the highest level in at least 20 years. Historically, growth in aggregate S&P 500 cash spending has been weaker during periods of high policy uncertainty. The combination of an ongoing trade conflict and next year's US presidential election will likely result in lingering uncertainty," Goldman's David Kostin wrote.
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/21/goldman-warns-buybacks-are-plummeting.html


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Instability in the Middle East?
> Islamic factions now given a common cause?
> Israel better batten the hatches . . .
> Or should this post go in thanks mr t thread?


*What are you implying with the below statement ......???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*" Israel better batten the hatches . . . "*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 25, 2019)

Christianity Today, one of the nation's leading evangelical publications, published an editorial in 1998 calling on Bill Clinton's resignation. In the midst of the Democratic president's impeachment scandal, the magazine argued, "Unsavory dealings and immoral acts by the President and those close to him have rendered this administration morally unable to lead."

Two decades later, Christianity Today is making a point to remain consistent. The magazine's latest editorial, written by Mark Galli, the publication's editor in chief, is pretty brutal toward Donald Trump.

[T]he facts in this instance are unambiguous: The president of the United States attempted to use his political power to coerce a foreign leader to harass and discredit one of the president's political opponents. That is not only a violation of the Constitution; more importantly, it is profoundly immoral.

The reason many are not shocked about this is that this president has dumbed down the idea of morality in his administration. He has hired and fired a number of people who are now convicted criminals. He himself has admitted to immoral actions in business and his relationship with women, about which he remains proud. His Twitter feed alone -- with its habitual string of mischaracterizations, lies, and slanders -- is a near perfect example of a human being who is morally lost and confused.

It's worth noting for context that Mark Galli recently announced his retirement, and his last day at Christianity Today is two weeks from today. This matters insofar as the magazine's editor may feel a greater sense of freedom, given his looming departure, to be even more candid in his assessments.

Nevertheless, what struck me as notable about the editorial, in addition to its striking conclusions, was Trump's response. Plenty of publications, including the editorial boards of many of the nation's leading daily newspapers, have run pieces in recent weeks calling for the president's impeachment and ouster, but all have gone ignored by the Republican.

This one, however, prompted an angry Twitter response.


"A far left magazine, or very 'progressive,' as some would call it, which has been doing poorly and hasn't been involved with the Billy Graham family for many years, Christianity Today, knows nothing about reading a perfect transcript of a routine phone call and would rather have a Radical Left nonbeliever, who wants to take your religion & your guns, than Donald Trump as your President," he wrote. "No President has done more for the Evangelical community, and it's not even close. You'll not get anything from those Dems on stage. I won't be reading ET again!"

There was, to be sure, an enormous amount of nonsense packed into the pair of presidential tweets. Christianity Today, for example, is not, and has never been, a "far-left" publication. What's more, Trump's impeachment was about more than the July 25 call, which was not at all "perfect." There are also no "radical" atheists, determined to take away anyone's religion, running for the White House, and even if there were, if the president were removed from office, his replacement would be Mike Pence.

But this was the line that stood out for me: "No President has done more for the Evangelical community, and it's not even close."

Note, at no point in Trump's response did he make any effort to defend his morality, character, or sense of right and wrong. Rather, the Republican's instinct, once again, was to turn to a transactional model: he's taken steps to make evangelical Christians happy, so he expects evangelical Christian publications to overlook his corruption -- moral, political, legal, or otherwise.

It's effectively the same as the president's sudden offensive against the Dingell family: Trump believes he struck a quid pro quo, and he's outraged by his partner's willingness to break the perceived agreement. The religious right movement made the bargain -- politically active Christian conservative leaders have already said they'll turn a blind eye to the president paying hush money to porn stars, for example, in exchange for action on their wish list -- and Trump seems annoyed by the evangelical magazine's reluctance to follow suit.

As the Washington Post's Greg Sargent put it, "In an unwittingly self-revealing moment, Trump responded to the magazine's indictment of his profound moral failings with an argument that is thoroughly transactional and megalomaniacal: How dare you criticize me, after all the power I've granted to your movement? You're breaking our deal, and now you're dead to me."

Exactly. The president seems to believe he's bought the fealty of certain constituencies, and when he learns otherwise, he lashes out angrily.

Unfortunately for Trump, however, in this case, he's helped prove his critic correct. The Christianity Today editorial characterized the president as a deeply flawed man who is "morally lost and confused." His response was practically a confession that the assessment is true.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Christianity Today, one of the nation's leading evangelical publications, published an editorial in 1998 calling on Bill Clinton's resignation. In the midst of the Democratic president's impeachment scandal, the magazine argued, "Unsavory dealings and immoral acts by the President and those close to him have rendered this administration morally unable to lead."
> 
> Two decades later, Christianity Today is making a point to remain consistent. The magazine's latest editorial, written by Mark Galli, the publication's editor in chief, is pretty brutal toward Donald Trump.
> 
> ...











						Donald Trump: U.S. Must Foster 'Deeper Understanding and Respect'
					

President Trump's Christmas message called for the country to foster a greater sense of "understanding and respect."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Donald Trump: U.S. Must Foster 'Deeper Understanding and Respect'
> 
> 
> President Trump's Christmas message called for the country to foster a greater sense of "understanding and respect."
> ...


Irony exemplified.


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony exemplified.


*You will need much more than " Two " word retorts to even TRY and support your*
*Criminal Democratic Network here real soon.....

I'm going to cut you a wee bit of slack Husky Poo ( Or Whom ever you are.......)

You're either one of two possibilities ....
A. You are entirely a stupid low level Union Retiree who is on a lost cause and you can sense it ( A Liddle ...)
B. You are a subordinate worker for Adam Schiff who is on a mission to cover for the Criminal actions
he is Party to/Associated with.....( And believe you me...your up line is as filthy as they come.. )

I'm going with ( B. ), because even a Low intellect Union Iron Worker has some semblance of Class/Character
as to NOT carry on this long with a losing " Team ".....

His ( Adam Schiff's ) reputation is below zero at this point and sinking to new depths hourly.....
I do not know how this guy goes home and faces the " Family " without enormous push back about
the public accusations of the PROVABLE Lies he has been telling and the Crimes he has committed
in direct view of the AMERICAN Public...!

So....selection (B.).....you can continue to post on this Forum, but expect an ever increasing pressure*
*from YOUR own morality to come clean as I hit you with the TRUTH even harder.....!!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You will need much more than " Two " word retorts to even TRY and support your*
> *Criminal Democratic Network here real soon.....
> 
> I'm going to cut you a wee bit of slack Husky Poo ( Or Whom ever you are.......)
> ...


trump is entirely unfit for the position of dog catcher no less POTUS. Everything he does drags us down. The fact that he is propping up the economy via debt doesn't excuse his actions, period.


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump is entirely unfit for the position of dog catcher no less POTUS. Everything he does drags us down. The fact that he is propping up the economy via debt doesn't excuse his actions, period.



*Awwww.....You really shouldn't post your emotions on the Forum.....*
*
He's got a " Hot " wife ...*







*Your bosses is .....







He's getting things done....*


Almost 4 million jobs created since election.
More Americans are now employed than ever recorded before in our history.
We have created more than 400,000 manufacturing jobs since my election.
Manufacturing jobs growing at the fastest rate in more than THREE DECADES.
Economic growth last quarter hit 4.2 percent.
New unemployment claims recently hit a 49-year low.
Median household income has hit highest level ever recorded.
African-American unemployment has recently achieved the lowest rate ever recorded.
Hispanic-American unemployment is at the lowest rate ever recorded.
Asian-American unemployment recently achieved the lowest rate ever recorded.
Women’s unemployment recently reached the lowest rate in 65 years.
Youth unemployment has recently hit the lowest rate in nearly half a century.
Lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma.
Under my Administration, veterans’ unemployment recently reached its lowest rate in nearly 20 years.
Almost 3.9 million Americans have been lifted off food stamps since the election.
The Pledge to America’s Workers has resulted in employers committing to train more than 4 million Americans. We are committed to VOCATIONAL education.
95 percent of U.S. manufacturers are optimistic about the future—the highest ever.
Retail sales surged last month, up another 6 percent over last year.
Signed the biggest package of tax cuts and reforms in history. After tax cuts, over $300 billion poured back in to the U.S. in the first quarter alone.
As a result of our tax bill, small businesses will have the lowest top marginal tax rate in more than 80 years.
Helped win U.S. bid for the 2028 Summer Olympics in Los Angeles.
Helped win U.S.-Mexico-Canada’s united bid for 2026 World Cup.
Opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines.
Record number of regulations eliminated.
Enacted regulatory relief for community banks and credit unions.
Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE.
My Administration is providing more affordable healthcare options for Americans through association health plans and short-term duration plans.
Last month, the FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history. And thanks to our efforts, many drug companies are freezing or reversing planned price increases.
We reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs—saving seniors hundreds of millions of dollars this year alone.
Signed Right-To-Try legislation.
Secured $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic.
We have reduced high-dose opioid prescriptions by 16 percent during my first year in office.
Signed VA Choice Act and VA Accountability Act, expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care.
Increased our coal exports by 60 percent; U.S. oil production recently reached all-time high.
United States is a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957.
Withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord.
Cancelled the illegal, anti-coal, so-called Clean Power Plan.
Secured record $700 billion in military funding; $716 billion next year.
NATO allies are spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016.
Process has begun to make the Space Force the 6th branch of the Armed Forces.
Confirmed more circuit court judges than any other new administration.
Confirmed Supreme Court Justice Neil Gorsuch and nominated Judge Brett Kavanaugh.
Withdrew from the horrible, one-sided Iran Deal.
Moved U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem.
Protecting Americans from terrorists with the Travel Ban, upheld by Supreme Court.
Issued Executive Order to keep open Guantanamo Bay.
Concluded a historic U.S.-Mexico Trade Deal to replace NAFTA. And negotiations with Canada are underway as we speak.
Reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports.
Imposed tariffs on foreign steel and aluminum to protect our national security.
Imposed tariffs on China in response to China’s forced technology transfer, intellectual property theft, and their chronically abusive trade practices.
Net exports are on track to increase by $59 billion this year.
Improved vetting and screening for refugees, and switched focus to overseas resettlement.
We have begun BUILDING THE WALL. Republicans want STRONG BORDERS and NO CRIME. Democrats want OPEN BORDERS which equals MASSIVE CRIME.
 
*    Your Boss ( Liddle Adam ) is just a GD LIAR......!*








*Awwww.....Don't you see...*
*Your boss is a Chicken Shit Lyin SOB....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

Anyone wonder where nono and his followers in here get their news from?

QAnon believers are convinced that Trump is secretly at war with pedophile-cannibals in the Democratic Party, a theory so unhinged and potent that the FBI considers it a potential source of domestic terrorism. Two QAnon believers have been charged with murders that appear to be motivated by their beliefs in the conspiracy theory, including the slaying of a Mafia boss, while others have committed vandalism or even shut down a bridge with an armored truck. Believers in the Pizzagate conspiracy theory, which has been incorporated into QAnon, fired shots and tried to burn down a Washington pizzeria.

Still, late last week, Trump or someone with access to his account retweeted a message of support containing the “WWG1WGA” hashtag, a reference to a QAnon motto. In total, Trump retweeted QAnon fans more than 20 times on the same day. 









						Trump Throws Fresh Fuel on Dangerous QAnon Conspiracy Theory
					

Donald Trump has used his Twitter account to blast his critics, pressure potential witnesses against him, and threaten to blow up North Korea. But for believers in the bizarre pro-Trump QAnon conspiracy theory, the president’s Twitter account serves a more crucial purpose, with his retweets of...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Anyone wonder where nono and his followers in here get their news from?
> 
> QAnon believers are convinced that Trump is secretly at war with pedophile-cannibals in the Democratic Party, a theory so unhinged and potent that the FBI considers it a potential source of domestic terrorism. Two QAnon believers have been charged with murders that appear to be motivated by their beliefs in the conspiracy theory, including the slaying of a Mafia boss, while others have committed vandalism or even shut down a bridge with an armored truck. Believers in the Pizzagate conspiracy theory, which has been incorporated into QAnon, fired shots and tried to burn down a Washington pizzeria.
> 
> ...



*Fake News from a Fool.....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

Christianity Today Editor Laments ‘Ethical Naïveté’ of Trump Backers (Published 2020)
					

Mark Galli, who is retiring, was overwhelmed by the vocal criticism and quiet praise after his editorial in a prominent evangelical magazine called for President Trump’s ouster.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump is entirely unfit for the position of dog catcher no less POTUS. Everything he does drags us down. The fact that he is propping up the economy via debt doesn't excuse his actions, period.


ahhhhh that 6 years of QE finally beginning to sink in.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ahhhhh that 6 years of QE finally beginning to sink in.


We all know what it means, you propping yourself up as if you have the exclusive is the puzzling part.


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

When the filthy MSM/Democrats " Victimize " a disgusting piece 
crap such as the Iranian General who killed thousands of 
American Troops .....YOU NOW HAVE ALL THE PROOF NEEDED
THAT :

DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

Accurate depiction below of an " exposed " Filthy Democrat and their 
subliminal message....





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 10, 2020)

Column: Call Trumpism what it is: a cult
					

The cult diagnosis was confirmed once the president called himself 'the chosen one' and his acolytes agreed.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 13, 2020)

The UK is abandoning its alliance with Trump as the United States 'withdraws from its leadership around the world'
					

President Donald Trump's order to kill Maj. Gen. Qassem Soleimani has triggered a major rupture between the US and its closest ally.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The UK is abandoning its alliance with Trump as the United States 'withdraws from its leadership around the world'
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump's order to kill Maj. Gen. Qassem Soleimani has triggered a major rupture between the US and its closest ally.
> ...


Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The UK is abandoning its alliance with Trump as the United States 'withdraws from its leadership around the world'
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump's order to kill Maj. Gen. Qassem Soleimani has triggered a major rupture between the US and its closest ally.
> ...











						UK's Boris Johnson welcomes replacing Obama-era Iran nuclear agreement with 'Trump deal'
					

British Prime Minister Boris Johnson said in a televised interview Tuesday that he welcomed replacing the Obama-era Iran nuclear deal with a new agreement negotiated by President Trump.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Booter (Jan 16, 2020)

Cults usually are one-man religions. A magnetic, dictatorial, dogmatic, demagogue draws throngs of followers and leads them into La-La Land, sometimes dangerously.

Jim Jones took 900 gullible adherents to cyanide suicide.

David Koresh brought 70 Branch Davidians to a fiery death.

Shoko Asahara sent his Supreme Truth believers to plant nerve gas in Tokyo’s subway.

Yahweh ben Yahweh sent loyal cultists to kill dissidents and bring back their ears.

Marshall Applegate led his Heaven’s Gate throng into mass suicide.

Other cults aren’t murderous. Master Moon claimed that Jesus appeared to him and commissioned him to improve Christ’s previous work. Thousands of naïve “Moonies” believed and followed. Scientology founder Ron Hubbard claimed that ancient aliens became “thetans” still lurking inside people today, and thousands believe.

Somehow, a hint of cultism hovers in Donald Trump’s seizure of the Republican Party base – and its blind devotion to him. Followers scream mindless approval for every wild, irrational, conspiratorial claim he utters.


----------



## nononono (Jan 16, 2020)

Booter said:


> Cults usually are one-man religions. A magnetic, dictatorial, dogmatic, demagogue draws throngs of followers and leads them into La-La Land, sometimes dangerously.
> 
> Jim Jones took 900 gullible adherents to cyanide suicide.
> 
> ...




*You get one this morning too......why ?
Because you are FULL of Schiff....





*


----------



## Booter (Jan 16, 2020)

Trump’s behavior has become both more disturbing and yet increasingly familiar. He relies on phrases like ‘fake news,’ ‘build the wall,’ and continues to spread the divisive mentality of us-versus-them. He lies constantly, has no conscience, never admits when he is wrong, and projects all his shortcomings onto others. He has become more authoritarian, more outrageous, yet many of his followers remain blindly devoted…. His need to squash alternative information and his insistence on constant ego-stroking are all characteristics of other famous leaders – cult leaders.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2020)

Booter said:


> Trump’s behavior has become both more disturbing and yet increasingly familiar. He relies on phrases like ‘fake news,’ ‘build the wall,’ and continues to spread the divisive mentality of us-versus-them. He lies constantly, has no conscience, never admits when he is wrong, and projects all his shortcomings onto others. He has become more authoritarian, more outrageous, yet many of his followers remain blindly devoted…. His need to squash alternative information and his insistence on constant ego-stroking are all characteristics of other famous leaders – cult leaders.


It is a cult and like other cults the cult itself is the main priority of the cult, everything else is secondary. The survival of the cult overrides all else.


----------



## Booter (Jan 16, 2020)




----------

